# Bildungsministerin ist wegen Plagiat der Doktortitel entzogen worden



## Skysnake (5. Februar 2013)

Update:
Inzwischen ist auch die offizielle Pressemitteilung der Universität Düsseldorf verfügbar. 

Laut dieser wurde die Entscheidung, Frau Schavan den Doktortitel ab zu erkennen mit 12 Ja-Stimmen, 2 Nein-Stimmen und einer Enthaltung vom Fakultätsrat sehr eindeutig gefällt.

Hierbei führt die Fakultät sogar noch Punkte an, die für, aber auch gegen die Entscheidung sprechen, wobei der zweite Punkt, das Frau Schavan keinen weiteren Abschluss besitzt, schon fast an Hohn gegenüber allen ehrlichen Wissenschaftlern grenzt.

Argumente für Frau Schavan:


> der langen Zeitabstand, der seit der Anfertigung der Arbeit verstrichen ist,
> sowie der Umstand, dass die Betroffene neben ihrer Promotion über keinen anderen Studienabschluss verfügt


Argumente gegen Frau Schavan:


> die Qualität sowie der Umfang der festgestellten Plagiatsstellen und
> das öffentliche Interesse am Schutz der Redlichkeit wissenschaftlichen Qualifikationserwerbs.


Nachfolgend noch der Wortlaut der Begründung:



> Der Fakultätsrat hat sich nach dieser grundsätzlichen Klärung in seinen  Beratungen nach gründlicher Prüfung und Diskussion abschließend die  Bewertung des Promotionsausschusses zu eigen gemacht, dass in der  Dissertation von Frau Schavan in bedeutendem Umfang nicht  gekennzeichnete wörtliche Übernahmen fremder Texte zu finden sind. Die  Häufung und Konstruktion dieser wörtlichen Übernahmen, auch die  Nichterwähnung von Literaturtiteln in Fußnoten oder sogar im  Literaturverzeichnis ergeben der Überzeugung des Fakultätsrats nach das  Gesamtbild, dass die damalige Doktorandin systematisch und vorsätzlich  über die gesamte Dissertation verteilt gedankliche Leistungen vorgab,  die sie in Wirklichkeit nicht selbst erbracht hatte. Die Entgegnungen  von Frau Schavan konnten dieses Bild nicht entkräften.


Quelle: http://www.uni-duesseldorf.de/home/...2.html?cHash=f62502a63791e17b59921d072e912fdb


Orginal:
In einer Eilmelung wurde aktuell im ARD verkündet, dass die Universität Düsseldorf der Bundesministerin , (bisher Prof. Dr.) Annette Schavan, für Bildung und Forschung nun offiziell den Doktortitel aberkannt hat, da Frau Schavan den Anschein eines systematischen Plagiats nicht hat entkräften können. 

Damit reiht sich Frau Schavan in eine immer länger werdende Reihe von Politikern ein, denen der Doktortitel wegen eines Plagiats aberkannt wurde.
Hier eine nicht zwingend vollständige Liste



Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg CSU
Silvana Koch-Mehrin FDP
Jorgo Chatzimarkakis FDP
Matthias Pröfrock CDU
Uwe Brinkmann SPD
Erschreckend, das nun selbst eine Bundesministerin für Bildung und Forschung des Betrugs überführt wurde, wo gerade Sie in ihrem Amt doch als leuchtendes Beispiel voran gehen sollte, und völlig Integer sein muss. Frau Schavan wird nach dieser Entscheidung wohl kaum noch im Amt zu halten sein. Die aktuelle Regierung steuert damit, nicht einmal mehr 10 Monate vor der nächsten Wahl, in eine erneute Kabinettsumbildung. Ob die aktuelle Regierung diese Belastungsprobe übersteht, und wer die Lücke füllen wird ist schwer zu sagen. Eventuell steuern wir aktuell auch auf vorgezogene Neuwahlen zu. Klarheit werden wohl erst die nächsten Tage bringen.


Für mich offen ist nun auch noch die Frage, ob Frau Schavan nur der Doktortitel aberkannt wird, oder Sie auch noch ihren Professortitel, den Sie aufgrund einer Honorarprofessur trägt, verliert. Immerhin ist es kaum vorstellbar, wie Sie noch ihren Studenten gegenüber treten soll, und auch wie die Universität Berlin dies gegenüber ihren Studenten vertreten will.



Da Frau Schavan aber noch über eine ganze Reihe von Ehrendoktortiteln verfügt, wird wohl auch die nächste Zeit spannend bleiben. Ist es doch kaum vorstellbar, das eine des Plagiats überführte Person einen Ehrendoktortitel führt. Insbeondere nicht, wenn es sich hierbei noch um die Bundesministerin für Bildung und Forschung handelt.



Hier eine kurze Auflistung ihrer Titel:


> Seit dem Wintersemester 2009/2010 lehrt Annette Schavan als  Honorarprofessorin für Katholische Theologie an der Freien Universität  Berlin. Im Jahr zuvor erhielt sie die Ehrendoktorwürde der  Philosophischen Fakultät der Universität in Kairo und wurde zum  ordentlichen Mitglied der Klasse I - Philosophie und Kulturhistorische  Wissenschaften der Europäischen Akademie der Wissenschaften und Künste  gewählt. Im Jahr 2010 verlieh ihr die Tongji-Universität, Shanghai, die  Ehrendoktorwürde; 2011 kamen jeweils die Ehrendoktorwürde der Meiji  Universität, Japan, sowie der Hebräischen Universität Jerusalem hinzu.
> Annette Schavan hat an den Universitäten Bonn und Düsseldorf von 1974  bis 1980 Erziehungswissenschaft, Philosophie und Katholische Theologie  studiert. Sie wurde 1980 mit einer Arbeit über Gewissensbildung zum Dr.  phil. promoviert. 1


Quelle: 
ARD (Eilmelung)
Leserkommentare zu: Plagiatsverfahren: Universität Düsseldorf erkennt Schavan den Doktortitel ab - Seite 1 - FAZ
Politiker und Plagiats-Affären
BMBF › Ministerium › Prof. Dr. Annette Schavan


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2013)

Alles andere wäre auch eine Verhöhnung der Forschung von vor dreißig Jahren und davor sowie aller ehrlichen Forscher der Gegenwart gewesen. Gut, dass die Universität sich dem Druck nicht gebeugt hat.


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Februar 2013)

Werden andere (normale) Studenten die jetzt den Dr. haben auch noch mal überprüft oder beleibt das nur bei den Politiker?


----------



## Metalic (5. Februar 2013)

Ich meine irgendwie habe ich das erwartet. Erst vor 1-2 Wochen sagte sie in einem Interview sie wolle auf jeden Fall in der Politik bleiben wenn ihr der Titel aberkannt wird. Hörte sich zumindest stark danach an, dass sie schon damit rechnet. 

Glaub in der Politik sitzen prozentual die meisten Lügner und Betr...


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Februar 2013)

Ministerin für Bildung und Forschung. Soll ich mir ein Beispiel an Ihnen nehmen, Frau Schavan, wenn ich demnächst meine Promotion beginne?

Übrigens, der Titel ihrer Doktorarbeit lautet: "Person und Gewissen – Studien zu Voraussetzungen, Notwendigkeit und Erfordernissen heutiger Gewissensbildung."
Das ist Realsatire.


----------



## DaStash (5. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> In einer Eilmelung wurde aktuell im ARD verkündet, dass die Universität Düsseldorf der Bundesministerin , (bisher Prof. Dr.) Annette Shavan, für Bildung und Forschung nun offiziell den Doktortitel aberkannt hat, da Frau Shavan den Anschein eines systematischen Plagiats nicht hat entkräften können.
> 
> Damit reiht sich Frau Shavan in eine immer länger werdende Reihe von Politikern ein, denen der Doktortitel wegen eines Plagiats aberkannt wurde.
> Hier eine nicht zwingend vollständige Liste
> ...


 
Ehrlich. Gab es schon mal eine Koalition wie die jetzige, mit einem solchen Verschleiß an Ministerposten? Ich gehe davon aus das sie jetzt zurücktreten wird.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (5. Februar 2013)

Also ich kann mich an keine Erinnern, und es wird wohl wirklich zu den "Top5" gehören in der Geschichte Deutschlands 

So jetzt noch was rein persönliches... Die Frau hat auch das G8 in BaWü mit verbrochen... Ich hoffe wirklich, das die Politiker die Schnapsidee endlich zu Grabe tragen, was die Lügnerin und Betrügerin da auf den Weg gebraucht hat 

Und bzgl. dem was die "Medien" teils Sie bejubeln von wegen, was Sie denn alles tolles in ihrem Politkerleben geleistet hätte... Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn... Ich kann aber nur sagen, Sie hat auch genug Scheise gebaut, wobei das hier halt der Goldüberzug des Haufens ist... 

Ich würde die Frau am liebsten im Bau sehen, denn dahin gehört Sie für ihr Verbrechen!


----------



## grabhopser (5. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ehrlich. Gab es schon mal eine Koalition wie die jetzige, mit einem solchen Verschleiß an Ministerposten? Ich gehe davon aus das sie jetzt zurücktreten wird.
> 
> MfG


 
Naja die „erfolgreichste“ Bundesregierung seit der Wiedervereinigung hat halt einen hohen verschleiß^^

Spaß beiseite^^ Hat wirklich jemand  2009 daran gezweifelt, dass es so in etwa kommen würde?  
lg


----------



## Der Maniac (5. Februar 2013)

"Erfolge fordern Opfer" oder was? 

Das kann ja noch was werden...^^ Welche Politiker stehen denn als nächstes auf der Abschussliste?


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Februar 2013)

Dazu sag ich nur 2 Sachen:

- bald gibt's eine (überbezahlte) Arbeitslose mehr im Land - wenn auch nur vorübergehend, da eine Frau mit ihrer "Qualifikation" sicher bald eine (noch überbezahltere) Managerstelle antritt. 
- HAHA FRAU SCHAVAN


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Februar 2013)

Das Institut kann ja nichts dafür, das sie betrogen hat, also hat das Bundesministerium de facto nichts damit zu tun. Trotzdem würde ich gerne mal wissen, wie es bei Gutiberg der Fall war, welche Textstellen etc. das sind. Ich finde es gut das Sie jetzt nicht mehr im Amt bleibt oder besser gesagt ich hoffe das sie instant gekickt wird, aber trotzdem bekommt sie bestimmt gute Pension und wie unser Gutiberg, noch 'ne kleine Verabschiedung von der Bundeswehr für etwas mehr als eine halbe Millionen Euro.
Und die Frau _aufn Bau schicken_ hört sich irgendwie negativ an, dabei verdienen die Leute wahrscheinlich ihr Geld etwas ehrlicher als unsere Politiker. Na ja, hin oder her, ich werde auch irgendwann Doktore, ist ja anscheinend gar nicht so schwer...


----------



## Skysnake (5. Februar 2013)

IM BAU nicht AUF dem Bau...

Auf gut Deutsch gesagt hinter schwedischen Gardinen oder auf Hochdeutsch "im Gefängnis"

gesiebte Luft atmen 

jetzt klar?


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Februar 2013)

Nach einer kurzen Absprache mit den Kollegen verschiebe ich den Thread in das Politik-Forum. Das Thema mag zwar ein Aufreger sein, trifft aber von der Tragweite her nicht die Vorgaben der User-News-Regeln.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2013)

Kein Ding, ich dachte aufgrund der "Nutzerstrucktur" hier im Forum, wären eben sehr viele Leute mehr oder weniger direkt durch die "Dame" angesprochen.

Die Diskussion wird aber sicherlich auch hier im Forumsteil ihre Leute finden


----------



## Iceananas (6. Februar 2013)

Wow, ich wusste gar nicht, dass es schon so viele sind, die ihren Doktortiteln "verloren" haben. Dass die Schavan dazukommt finde ich nicht überraschend. Dass sie die Dissertation auch noch Gewissensbildung verfasst hat ist natürlich Satire pur


----------



## Speed4Fun (6. Februar 2013)

Besonders pikant an der Aberkennung des Doktortitels bei Frau Schavan ist die Tatsache, dass sie vor Erhalt dieses Titels ihr Studium noch nicht einmal mit z.B. einem Magister beendet hat. Sie besitzt keinen Hochschulabschluss.

Wer bitteschön hat denn die Dame überhaupt zur Promotion ohne Hochschulabschluss zugelassen?

Wahrscheinlich wurde sie von ihren Parteifreunden durchgewunken.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (6. Februar 2013)

Mal sehen wie sich das noch weiterentwickelt. Dem Ministerium kann man nichts vorwerfen, ebenso der ganzen Regierung, zumindest dem ehrlichen Teil davon. Aber das Recht auf eine Pension hat ein(e) Betrüger/ Betrügerin nicht, auch nicht Herr Wulf.
Wieso kommt das erst jetzt raus? Da läuft doch irgendwas falsch an den Unis. Heute kann man zwar abgeschriebene Zeilen dank Internet leicht finden, aber wird die Doktorarbeit nicht komplett auseinandergenommen bzw.   der Doktoranwärter muss seine "Arbeit" verteidigen? Wozu sollte man noch Doktor werden? Dieser Titel ist ja kaum noch was wert. Wer hat eigentlich den Stein ins Rollen gebracht? Ich bin kein Anhänger von Verschwörungstheorien, aber bis jetzt hat es nur einen Mann aus der Opposition erwischt.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich an keine Erinnern, und es wird wohl wirklich zu den "Top5" gehören in der Geschichte Deutschlands
> 
> So jetzt noch was rein persönliches... Die Frau hat auch das G8 in BaWü mit verbrochen... Ich hoffe wirklich, das die Politiker die Schnapsidee endlich zu Grabe tragen, was die Lügnerin und Betrügerin da auf den Weg gebraucht hat
> 
> ...


 


grabhopser schrieb:


> Naja die „erfolgreichste“ Bundesregierung seit der Wiedervereinigung hat halt einen hohen verschleiß^^
> 
> Spaß beiseite^^ Hat wirklich jemand 2009 daran gezweifelt, dass es so in etwa kommen würde?
> lg


Oh, die beste Regierung. Díese Aussage ist wirklich sowas von grotesk. Das Schlimme daran ist ja, Frau Merkel "glaubt" das auch noch, nein, ist wirklich davon überzeugt.

p.s.: Sagt mal, was denkt ihr hat eigentlich der Guttenberg die ganze Zeit so gemacht? Vielleicht als annonymer Poster dieses Plagiat aufgedeckt? Ich meine, ein Mann mit solche einem fachlichen Hintergrund sollte damit ja keine Probleme haben.

MfG


----------



## Supeq (6. Februar 2013)

Der eigentliche Skandal ist, dass diese Betrüger nicht schon beim Verdacht auf Betrug suspendiert werden.

Diese Leute tragen schließlich als Teil unserer Regierung eine nicht unerhebliche Verantwortung!


----------



## Rolk (6. Februar 2013)

Ich höre gerade im Radio das sie gegen die Entscheidung vor Gericht ziehen will.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

Ganz typisch, der halbgebildete Emporkömmling versucht natürlich, mit allen Mitteln an seinem Titel, der lediglich dazu diente, seine gesellschaftliche Stellung zu erhöhen und den Karriereverlauf zu verbessern oder erst zu ermöglichen, festzuhalten.


----------



## DarthLAX (6. Februar 2013)

hm...

erst mal:

mal sehen ob deren doktor-vater (wie der vom Guti) auch ungeschoren davon kommt (weil es eben wieder rein politisch motiviert ist IMHO - rache oder sowas in der Art IMHO)

2tens:

die wird dagegen KLAGEN (mit sicherheit) und dann werden wir sehen was raus kommt.

3tens:

unis/fhs und andere lassen sich auch bescheißen, d.h. IMHO tragen die eine nicht gerade kleine mitschuld, weil die ja den titel verleihen und ihren ruf riskieren!

4tens:

finde sowas ******* - erst lassen sie sich betrügen (z.B. das professoren die das eig.sollten (doktor-vater z.B.) die arbeiten gar nicht lesen) und dann strafen sie nur die leute die aktiv betrogen haben, die beihelfer (uni/fh, doktor-vater etc.) bleibe ungeschoren...und dann so eine hexenjagd aus politischen motiven an zu zetteln? - sorry, aber da hört es auf!

mfg LAX


----------



## DarthLAX (6. Februar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ganz typisch, der halbgebildete Emporkömmling versucht natürlich, mit allen Mitteln an seinem Titel, der lediglich dazu diente, seine gesellschaftliche Stellung zu erhöhen und den Karriereverlauf zu verbessern oder erst zu ermöglichen, festzuhalten.


 
würd ich auch machen..nur das ich schon net betrügen würde, wenn ich nen doktor haben wollte 

mfg LAX
ps: aber klagen würde ich, schon allein wegen der hexenjagd (vll kommt dadurch ans licht wer der tippgeber war?)


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Februar 2013)

Die ganze Dikussion ist verlogen ohne Ende. Derjenige der sich Frei von Plagiaten und falsch gekennzeichneten Passagen in seiner Dissertation spricht, werfe den ersten Stein. 

In der heutigen Zeit, in der schon jeder zu jedem x-beliebeigen Thema etwas geschrieben hat,ist es nahezu unmöglich keine Formulierung zu verwenden die noch nirgendwo anders angewandt worden ist. 

Ich bin dafür die Arbeiten von vorn herein sorgfältiger geprüft werden sollten und auch die Köpfe der Prüfer dann rollen, sollte es sich um ein "Plagiat" handeln.

Und man könnte ja auch den ganzen Bundestag und sämtliche Landesparlamente prüfen, dazu die Vorstände von Dax-Unternehmen und Stichproben in der Bevölkerung. Aber dann wirds lächerlich...


----------



## dmxforever (6. Februar 2013)

Die Arbeiten werden gelesen, aber wie soll der Doktorvater wissen, ob ein nicht zitierter Text von einem selbst stammt oder aus einem Buch abgekupfert wurde? Kein Professor hat die ganze Bibliothek im Kopf. Deswegen werden die heutigen Arbeiten auch vor Verleihung des akademischen Grades ins Netz eingespeist und auf solche Dinge hin überprüft.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Februar 2013)

Wieso sollte sie nicht ihr Amt behalten dürfen? In einem Land, in dem einer besoffen einen Menschen totfahren und danach Verkehrsminister werden kann, ist nichts unmöglich.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

Wie sie alle wieder hervorkommen, die nicht einen Funken Ahnung haben, was Wissenschaftlichkeit überhaupt bedeutet, aber erst mal gegen die bösen Anschuldigungen wettern. Das ist keine Hexenjagd! Die Frau hat betrogen. Punkt.


carlson_hb schrieb:


> Die ganze Dikussion ist verlogen ohne Ende.  Derjenige der sich Frei von Plagiaten und falsch gekennzeichneten  Passagen in seiner Dissertation spricht, werfe den ersten Stein


*Stein werf* (auch wenns bislang nur Pro- und Hauptseminararbeiten sind ).
Eine einzelne Passage, wie sie in dieser Doktorarbeit auf ~60 Seiten vorkommen, in einer meiner Hausarbeiten, würde schon ausreichen, um mich mittels Zwangsexmatrikulation von der Wissenschaft in Deutschland auszuschließen. Aber bei der Ministerin für Bildung und Forschung zählt das nicht, oder was?!

Edit: Übt euch in Wissenschaftlichkeit und bildet euch selbst eine Meinung! Arbeitet das Material durch und zieht eure eigenen Schlüsse.


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Februar 2013)

dmxforever schrieb:


> (...)ob ein nicht zitierter Text von einem selbst stammt oder aus einem Buch (...?) Kein Professor hat die ganze Bibliothek im Kopf.



Aber Frau Shavan muss das wissen?


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

Noch mal, wer keine Ahnung hat, sollte einfach mal...
Lies selbst nach und wetter dann weiter. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "vergessen haben" und systematischem paraphrasieren, plagiieren und verkaufen fremden Gedankenguts als eigenes. Wer sogar noch Zitierfehler mitübernimmt und den Mist als eigenen verkauft, der stinkt zum Himmel.

P.S. Die Frau schreibt sich "Schavan"!


----------



## dmxforever (6. Februar 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Aber Frau Shavan muss das wissen?


 Ich finde es ausgesprochen lustig, wenn ihre "Arbeitsweise" so hingestellt wird als wäre es reiner Zufall, dass sich in ihrer Doktorarbeit Passagen finden, die eine 1:1 Kopie von bereits älteren Publikationen darstellen.

Leute, hier geht es nicht um einzelne Sätze, sondern um ganze ABSÄTZE. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich mit eigenen Worten einen Absatz über mehrere Sätze und Zeilen verfasse, der sich exakt mit anderen gleicht, ist wohl unglaublich gering.


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Februar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> P.S. Die Frau schreibt sich "Schavan"!


 

Danke fürs vergessene C. Jetzt macht der Text erst Sinn


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

Du weißt ja, die Korrektheit von Fachbegriffen () lässt manchmal direkt auf die Befähigung zur Mitsprache schließen.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> P.S. Die Frau schreibt sich "Schavan"!


 Hust hust.

Danke


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

Dich hatte ich eigtl. gar nicht gemeint , aber bitte. Der Text war/ist ja ansonsten sehr treffend.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2013)

Ja, es ist wohl etwas spät gewesen  Oder wars schon früh?


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

Ist doch eine sehr gute Meldung geworden. 
Ich habe mich mehr über die typischen Verteidigungsversuche der Halb- bis Ungebildeten "gefreut", die den Betrug unserer lieben Ministerin aufgrund eigener Unkenntnis kleinreden möchten.

P.S. "Halbbildung" und "Unbildung" nicht als Beleidigung auffassen, sie sind pädagogische Fachtermini. Bei Interesse empfehle ich den Interessierten, sich um das Werk "Theorie der Halbbildung" von Adorno zu bemühen. Vlt. verleiht das dem einen oder anderen User eine völlig neue Sichtweise der Erkenntnis - was wahrer Bildung entspräche.


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Februar 2013)

Gabs heute anständig Google zum Frühstück? Entschuldige wenn einem Rechtschreibfehler durch einhändige Bedienung eines Tablets unterlaufen.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

Google? Das ist für dich Google-Wissen?
Du bist wohl fachfremd, oder? Außerdem beziehe ich mich nicht auf deinen "Vertipper" (Tippfehler sind keine Rechtschreibfehler!), sondern deinen Sermon aus diesem Post. Weshalb maßt du dir dann an, die Entscheidung des Fakultätsrates anzuzweifeln bzw. die Verfehlungen Schavans als Bagatelle darzustellen, da jeder ja so etwas in seiner Dissertation habe, obwohl du ja offensichtlich keinen Funken Bezug zur Erziehungswissenschaft und wissenschaftlichem Arbeiten zu haben scheinst?


----------



## ASGirl (6. Februar 2013)

Ist wirklich peinlich, dass sowas einer Bildungsministerin vorgeworfen wird!
Sehr tolles Vorbild für junge Generationen!

Auch greif ich mir an den Kopf, dass das 30 Jahre nicht aufgefallen sein soll.
Wenn ich bedenke wie peinlich genau man die eigene Diplomarbeit geschrieben hat und wie man da selbst hinterher war nix zu vermasseln *kopfschüttel*


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Die ganze Dikussion ist verlogen ohne Ende. Derjenige der sich Frei von Plagiaten und falsch gekennzeichneten Passagen in seiner Dissertation spricht, werfe den ersten Stein.
> 
> In der heutigen Zeit, in der schon jeder zu jedem x-beliebeigen Thema etwas geschrieben hat,ist es nahezu unmöglich keine Formulierung zu verwenden die noch nirgendwo anders angewandt worden ist.
> 
> ...



Also jemand der bei anderen höchste moralische Maßstäbe ansetzt, siehe dazu ihre Aussage zur Guttenbergaffäre, sie schäme sich als Wissenschaftlerin „nicht nur heimlich“, sollte es wohl dann selber besser wissen und auch besser machen. Findest du nicht?

MfG


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Februar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Google? Das ist für dich Google-Wissen?
> Du bist wohl fachfremd, oder? Außerdem beziehe ich mich nicht auf deinen "Vertipper" (Tippfehler sind keine Rechtschreibfehler!), sondern deinen Sermon aus diesem Post. Weshalb maßt du dir dann an, die Entscheidung des Fakultätsrates anzuzweifeln bzw. die Verfehlungen Schavans als Bagatelle darzustellen, da jeder ja so etwas in seiner Dissertation habe, obwohl du ja offensichtlich keinen Funken Bezug zur Erziehungswissenschaft und wissenschaftlichem Arbeiten zu haben scheinst?



 Ich maße mir was an? 

 Da du diesem Forum einen so hohen Stellenwert beimisst, dass ich mir keine persönliche Meinung zu einem Thema bilden darf, da das ja von einem Fakultätsrat als falsch angesehen wurde, frage ich dich, warum du dir anmaßt, mich als ungebildet, halbwissend und meine Äußerungen als Verteidigungsversuche zu bezeichnen?
Ich habe das weder als Bagatelle bezeichnet noch die Entscheidung angezweifelt. Meine Aussage sollte lediglich verdeutlichen das, wenn man sucht in jedem Keller Dreck ist. 

Das du daraus einen persönlichen Angriff machst zeigt mir nur das du 





> keinen Funken Bezug zur Erziehungswissenschaft (...)


 hast 

Moralisch macht es keinen Unterschied ob Frau Schavan plagiiert oder der Realschüler von seinem Sitznachbarn abgeschrieben hat. Das die Trageweite bei Frau Schavan ist nur weitaus größerer Tragweite hinsichtlich ihrer Vorbildfunktion als Bildungs- und Forschungsministerein sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## PhilSe (6. Februar 2013)

Und was lernen wir daraus? Die angeblich "guten" da oben wollen dem Pöbel weiss machen das man sich seinen Mitmenschen gegenüber nett & höflich verhalten soll und selbst sind es die größten Betrüger, Scharlatane und Pisser die es gibt....Verbrennt so'n Dreckspack, dafür sollte sich die Kirche mal einsetzen...Moderne Hexenverbrennung

Wenn unsereins soetwas machen würde wäre der sofort im Bau, und bei denen, bekommen se noch nen Managerposten...sozusagen als Dank die Menschheit verarscht zu haben...
Wieviel Leute muss man denn betrügen, hintergehen, ausbeuten und an der Nase herumführen bis man auch so nen Posten bekommt?


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Ich maße mir was an?
> Da du diesem Forum einen so hohen Stellenwert beimisst, dass ich mir keine persönliche Meinung zu einem Thema bilden darf, da das ja von einem Fakultätsrat als falsch angesehen wurde, frage ich dich, warum du dir anmaßt, mich als ungebildet, halbwissend und meine Äußerungen als Verteidigungsversuche zu bezeichnen?
> Ich habe das weder als Bagatelle bezeichnet noch die Entscheidung  angezweifelt. Meine Aussage sollte lediglich verdeutlichen das, wenn man  sucht in jedem Keller Dreck ist.


Jaja, die "eigene Meinung". Unsachliche Verallgemeinerungen, das typische "jeder hat doch Dreck am Stecken"-Gefasel und offensichtliche Unkenntnis bzgl. der vorliegenden Sachlage legen eben exakt diesen Schluss meinerseits bzgl. der Stichhaltigkeit deiner Ausführungen äußerst nahe. 
Weshalb wir gleich zu folgender "Meinung" kommen:


carlson_hb schrieb:


> Moralisch macht es keinen Unterschied ob Frau Schavan plagiiert oder der Realschüler von seinem Sitznachbarn abgeschrieben hat. Das[s] die Trageweite bei Frau Schavan ist nur weitaus größerer Tragweite hinsichtlich ihrer Vorbildfunktion als Bildungs- und Forschungsministerein [ist], sollte jedem klar sein.


 Genau solche Behauptungen torpedieren alles, was du zu entkräften versuchst. Du bagatellisierst den Betrug Schavans, indem du ihn auf eine Stufe mit einem abschreibenden Schüler stellst. Ernsthaft?
Frau Schavan hat sich mittels dieses akademischen Zertifikats ihre aktuelle Position im Staat überhaupt erst ermöglicht. Und ja, es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied, ob ein Wissenschaftler systematisch betrügt und sich mit fremden Federn schmückt oder ein Schüler beim Sitznachbarn abschreibt! Dir ist das offensichtlich absolut nicht klar, aber bitte. Es bestätigt, dass du bzgl. der Bewertung von Wissenschaftlichkeit, geistigem Eigentum und der Bedeutung einer Dissertation wenig Grundlagenwissen zur Verfügung hast.

P.S. Noch zu deinem Edit ein Edit meinerseits:



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Das[s] du daraus einen persönlichen Angriff machst zeigt mir nur, das[s] du [...]  hast .


 (Kleine Anmerkung: "dass" und "das" sind zweierlei paar Schuhe und Satzbau würde ich auch mal lernen. ).
Keineswegs handelt sich um einen persönlichen Angriff. Ich wollte nur darlegen, welch verquere Sicht du auf diese Dinge hast und absolut unreflektiert Allgemeinplatze fallen lässt, die dem Thema absolut nicht gerecht werden. Oder ist es nicht mehr erlaubt, offensichtlich falsche Behauptungen zu kritisieren?


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2013)

Was bleibt denen denn übrig nachdem öffentlich so eine Hetzjagd veranstaltet wurde?

Viel schlimmer finde ich diese "Plagiatsjäger" die sich hinter Ihrer Anonymität verstecken und hier einen auf Moral und Anstand machen, aber selbst zu Feige sind eben diesen Anstand und diese Moral zu haben öffentlich aufzutreten. Warum wohl? Weil es sich eben einfacher ist anonym jemanden zu Beschuldigen weil man keinen Regress fürchten muss wenn falsch liegt. Man macht also auf Dicke Hose, hat aber nicht den Mut dafür einzustehen, auch wenn man falsch liegen sollte?

Für mich sind das nur bemitleidenswerte armselige Würstchen die in Ihrem Leben wohl nie über einen Aushilfsjob im Supermark hinaus gekommen sind und sich jetzt profilieren müssen. Alleine das man diese Kasper ernst nimmt ist schon erschreckend genug und zeigt wie armselig eigentlich unsere Gesellschaft schon ist. 

Das ist wie die Hexenjagd im Mittelalter. Die hat Rote Haare und gestern Abend habe ich Sie mit einer schwarzen Katze gesehen, das ist eine Hexe, verbrennt Sie.

Armes Deutschland.


----------



## Lexx (6. Februar 2013)

PhilSe schrieb:


> ...Betrüger, Scharlatane und Pisser...
> Verbrennt so'n Dreckspack...Moderne Hexenverbrennung


 Verhetzung? Aufruf zu Straftat/en? Beleidigung und Diskriminierung?
Gefährdung der staatlichen Ordnung? 
Naja, 2 3 Jahre sind da schon beisammen..


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was bleibt denen denn übrig nachdem öffentlich so eine Hetzjagd veranstaltet wurde?
> 
> Viel schlimmer finde ich diese "Plagiatsjäger" die sich hinter Ihrer Anonymität verstecken und hier einen auf Moral und Anstand machen, aber selbst zu Feige sind eben diesen Anstand und diese Moral zu haben öffentlich aufzutreten. Warum wohl?


Aber was soll denn der Herr von und zu Guttenberg denn sonst mit seiner Freizeit anfangen, jetzt wo er nicht mehr Verteidigungsminister ist?!   

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

Und der nächste, #44. 
Gibts hier noch mehr, die unreflektiert der Propaganda folgen, oder sind hier auch noch Menschen, die einen Bezug zur Wissenschaft haben? Die verstehen, weshalb eine Entfernung derjeniger aus der Wissenschaft nötig ist, die keineswegs einen Beitrag zur Forschung mit ihrer Arbeit leisten, sondern durch Betrug einen Titel erschleichen, der ihnen als reines Zertifikat den Weg zu größerem Kapital ebnen soll? 
Wer da von Hexenjagd spricht, tut mir nur leid. Allein der Vergleich ist ein Hohn für die Opfer der Hexenverfolgungen! 
Aber bei manchen ist eben nicht der Täter/Betrüger/Dieb geistigen Eigentums zu verurteilen, sondern derjenige, der die Sache ans Licht bringt. Herrliche Logik.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was bleibt denen denn übrig nachdem öffentlich so eine Hetzjagd veranstaltet wurde?
> 
> Viel schlimmer finde ich diese "Plagiatsjäger" die sich hinter Ihrer Anonymität verstecken und hier einen auf Moral und Anstand machen, aber selbst zu Feige sind eben diesen Anstand und diese Moral zu haben öffentlich aufzutreten. Warum wohl? Weil es sich eben einfacher ist anonym jemanden zu Beschuldigen weil man keinen Regress fürchten muss wenn falsch liegt. Man macht also auf Dicke Hose, hat aber nicht den Mut dafür einzustehen, auch wenn man falsch liegen sollte?
> 
> ...


 Also jetzt lass mal die Kirche im Dorf bitte...

Schavan hat nun offiziell bestätigt eben ein Plagiat erstellt, und dieses auch noch eingereicht. Die Konsequenzen hierfür sind absolut bekannt und richtig. In der Wissenschaft ist es UNGLAUBLICH wichtig, das man den Worten und Daten eines Wissenschaftlers vertrauen kann! Daher muss er IMMER völlig integer sein!

Und wir reden hier über keine Lapalie! sondern über eine Doktorarbeit! Die schreibt man mal nicht so nebenher in fünf Minuten, sondern an der sitzt man mehrere Jahre! Das ist alles absolut berechnet und bewusst. Sorry, aber wer denkt, das einem das "mal so passiert" der denkt wohl, dass die Person den IQ eines Steins hat... Sorry, aber für so dumm halte ich Frau Schavan jetzt auch nicht...

Man muss sich auch mal vor Augen führen, welche Konsequenzen denn ein schnöder Student in einer 0815 Hausarbeit erhalten würde, wenn er die gleiche "Arbeit" geleistet hätte. Er wäre nämlich wenn er GLÜCK gehabt hätte verwarnt worden, oder aber direkt Zwangsexmatrikuliert worden, und damit wäre seine wissenschaftliche Karriere beendet!

Also daher mal bitte den Ball flach halten. Die darf sich hier wirklich nicht beklagen...

Die Konsequenzen für Sie sind wirklich gering. Ihre Schäfchen hat Sie ja schon lange im Trockenen und eben auch in den entscheidenden Zeiten bereits ihren Nutzen aus dem Titel gezogen.

Und natürlich darf man kritisieren, das jetzt so gezielt gesucht wird nach Plagiaten, da darf man aber nicht die Suche an sich kritisieren, sondern nur, dass das nicht schon lange standardmäßig passiert ist. Hier tritt allerdings auch das Problem der Wissenschaft zu Tage, das man sich eben auf deren Arbeit verlassen können muss! Man konnte sich das auch nicht wirklich vorstellen bis heute. Nach dem heutigen Wissen wäre es aber angemessen, ALLE! Doktorarbeiten neu zu prüfen mit den Mitteln die einem heute zur Verfügung stehen, denn da wird es noch so manches schwarzes Schaf geben, und die gehören alles entlarvt. Egal ob CDU, CSU, SPD, Grüne, Piraten oder der sich zur Ruhe gesetzte Professor der nur noch Fliegenfischen macht.


----------



## Vhailor (6. Februar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> (Kleine Anmerkung: "dass" und "das" sind zweierlei paar Schuhe und Satzbau würde ich auch mal lernen. ).


 
Ich stimme dir durchaus in deiner Meinung zu.
Aber: Grade in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass wir uns ganz offensichtlich in einem Forum befinden, in dem ärgerlich viele User nicht einmal in der Lage sind die (Google-) Suche zu nutzen und täglich dutzendfach die selben Fragen nach Gesamtsystem, Netzteil und Grafikkarte stellen, würde ich an deiner Stelle von dem (selbst aufgestellten) Ross Pony runtersteigen und nicht so altklug jeden Post anderer zerhacken.

Grade wenn man sich den extrem lächerlichen Post #44 ansieht, zeigt es doch auf welchem "Niveau" wir uns hier befinden.

Familie, grade Verkehr und "nun" Bildung (ein Resort, was gefühlt seit Jahrzehnten nicht besetzt ist) - ein herrlich faules und bröckelndes Kabinett. Evtl möchte Schavan sich gerne noch 4 Jahre Dr. nennen und mit aufschiebenden Wirkung der Klage den Prozess hinauszögern . Der Titel des Professors, der ja nichtmal richtiger Natur ist, müsste konsequenter Weise ebenfalls entzogen werden!


----------



## Rolk (6. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also jemand der bei anderen höchste moralische Maßstäbe ansetzt, siehe dazu ihre Aussage zur Guttenbergaffäre, sie schäme sich als Wissenschaftlerin „nicht nur heimlich“, sollte es wohl dann selber besser wissen und auch besser machen. Findest du nicht?
> 
> MfG



Vielleicht wusste sie wirklich nichts von den Plagiaten, weil sie sich die Doktorarbeit hat schreiben lassen. 
 Es soll ja tatsächlich Menschen geben die damit ihr Geld verdienen.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2013)

Naja, Sie ist Honorarprofessorin. Daher steht ihr der Titel zu. Die Frage ist aber durchaus berechtigt, ob Sie überhaupt noch berechtigt ist, eine Honorarprofessur zu besitzen. Sie hat zwar noch Ehrendoktortitel, aber das wars auch, und ob die noch zulässig sind, muss man sich auch anschauen.

Ich zitier nur mal Wikipedia:



> *Honorarprofessoren* sind nebenberufliche Professoren. Sie müssen mehrere Jahre lang als selbstständige Dozenten oder Lehrbeauftragte  ihre pädagogische Eignung nachgewiesen haben. Außerdem müssen sie  besondere wissenschaftliche oder künstlerische Leistungen erbracht  haben.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

@ Vhailor:
Alles Ansichtssache. Perfekte Steilvorlagen inhaltlicher und formaler Fehler kombiniert zum Zerpflücken des "Diskussionspartners" zu nutzen, sollte man verkraften können. Ich muss mir ja schließlich auch gefallen lassen, dass ich "altklug" sei und auf meinem hohen "Ross Pony" sitze , weil ich hier versuche, die Situation aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht darzulegen. Daher sehe man es mir nach, wenn ich aufgrund meiner Situation etwas "enthusiastisch" diskutiere.
Dem Rest ab "Grade" stimme ich übrigens fast uneingeschränkt zu.

@Skysnake: Rechtlich bin ich mir nicht hundertprozentig sicher, aber da der Doktortitel ihr einziger Studienabschluss ist, stünde sie nun lediglich mit einem Abitur da. In diesem Fall nützen auch die ganzen Dr. h.c. nichts, die Honorarprofessur müsste mit dem Verlust des Doktortitels, der wohl nach Klagen über mehrere Instanzen (was wohl vmtl. Monate bis Jahre dauern wird) und damit fehlender akademischer Legitimation endgültig dahin sein sollte, beendet sein.


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also jetzt lass mal die Kirche im Dorf bitte...


Lass ich doch.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Schavan hat nun offiziell bestätigt eben ein Plagiat erstellt, und dieses auch noch eingereicht. Die Konsequenzen hierfür sind absolut bekannt und richtig. In der Wissenschaft ist es UNGLAUBLICH wichtig, das man den Worten und Daten eines Wissenschaftlers vertrauen kann! Daher muss er IMMER völlig integer sein!


Der Uni blieb ja nichts mehr anderes Übrig wenn man dort das Gesicht wahren wollte. Das ist die Folge wenn so ein wichtiges Verfahren in der Öffentlichkeit breit getreten wird bevor es richtig begonnen hat. Die Uni Düsseldorf ist somit nicht mehr Ernstzunehmen wenn man nicht in der Lage ist so etwas vernünftig durchzuführen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und wir reden hier über keine Lapalie! sondern über eine Doktorarbeit! Die schreibt man mal nicht so nebenher in fünf Minuten, sondern an der sitzt man mehrere Jahre! Das ist alles absolut berechnet und bewusst. Sorry, aber wer denkt, das einem das "mal so passiert" der denkt wohl, dass die Person den IQ eines Steins hat... Sorry, aber für so dumm halte ich Frau Schavan jetzt auch nicht...


Ich kann die Verhältnisse vor 30 Jahren nicht beurteilen und kann daher Frau Schavan keinen Vorsatz unterstellen, geschweige denn aus heutiger Sicht unter Zuhilfenahme der IT vernünftig bewerten. Damals wurde eben entschieden das nicht abgeschrieben wurde und fertig.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Man muss sich auch mal vor Augen führen, welche Konsequenzen denn ein schnöder Student in einer 0815 Hausarbeit erhalten würde, wenn er die gleiche "Arbeit" geleistet hätte. Er wäre nämlich wenn er GLÜCK gehabt hätte verwarnt worden, oder aber direkt Zwangsexmatrikuliert worden, und damit wäre seine wissenschaftliche Karriere beendet!


Dort wird genauso abgeschrieben wie schon immer.Das kramt auch nach 30 Jahren keiner mehr die Hausarbeit hervor und erklärt die für ungültig weil er abgeschrieben hat.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also daher mal bitte den Ball flach halten. Die darf sich hier wirklich nicht beklagen...


Doch darf Sie, aufgrund des absoluten desaströsen Fehlverhalten der Uni Düsseldorf das keine objektive faire Bewertung mehr zuließ. 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Konsequenzen für Sie sind wirklich gering. Ihre Schäfchen hat Sie ja schon lange im Trockenen und eben auch in den entscheidenden Zeiten bereits ihren Nutzen aus dem Titel gezogen.


Du kannst das bewerten, ich nicht. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und natürlich darf man kritisieren, das jetzt so gezielt gesucht wird nach Plagiaten, da darf man aber nicht die Suche an sich kritisieren, sondern nur, dass das nicht schon lange standardmäßig passiert ist. Hier tritt allerdings auch das Problem der Wissenschaft zu Tage, das man sich eben auf deren Arbeit verlassen können muss! Man konnte sich das auch nicht wirklich vorstellen bis heute. Nach dem heutigen Wissen wäre es aber angemessen, ALLE! Doktorarbeiten neu zu prüfen mit den Mitteln die einem heute zur Verfügung stehen, denn da wird es noch so manches schwarzes Schaf geben, und die gehören alles entlarvt. Egal ob CDU, CSU, SPD, Grüne, Piraten oder der sich zur Ruhe gesetzte Professor der nur noch Fliegenfischen macht.


 
Wie weit wollen wir denn in die Vergangenheit zurück gehen? 30, 50 oder vielleicht hundert Jahre? In den Zeiten Karl des Großen lässt sich bestimmt auch was finden. Nein irgendwann ist Schluss damit. Was nach 10 Jahren nicht gefunden wurde sollte in  der Vergangenheit ruhen. Um dich mal zu zitieren: 





Skysnake schrieb:


> Also jetzt lass mal die Kirche im Dorf bitte...


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Februar 2013)

Wenn der Doktortitel nicht verdient wurde, dann hat er keinen Bestand. Nicht jetzt, nicht vor 30 Jahren und nicht in hundert Jahren. 
Da ist es natürlich bequem über die anonymen Plagiatsjäger zu schimpfen und über die Doktorväter und Prüfungskomissionen herzuziehen - nur werden hier Ursache und Wirkung völlig verwechselt. Denn wenn die ersteren nicht auf die Plagiate aufmerksam gemacht hätten und letztere nicht der Täuschung durch Frau Schavan erlegen wären, dann gäbe es auch keinen Grund sie anzugreifen. Wie man die Sache auch drehen und wenden will, landet man beim Fehlverhalten von Frau Schavan als Ursache der Angelegenheit.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der Uni blieb ja nichts mehr anderes Übrig wenn man dort das Gesicht wahren wollte. Das ist die Folge wenn so ein wichtiges Verfahren in der Öffentlichkeit breit getreten wird bevor es richtig begonnen hat. Die Uni Düsseldorf ist somit nicht mehr Ernstzunehmen wenn man nicht in der Lage ist so etwas vernünftig durchzuführen.


Wieso?

Wenn die entschieden hätten, das es kein systhematischer Täschungsversuch gewesen wäre, dann hätte auch niemand etwas gesagt. Warum auch. Es wurde ja durch die entsprechenden Stellen geprüft. Man hätte  höchstens in Berufung gehen können. Das wars dann aber auch. Wenn ne Entscheidung gefallen ist, egal wie rum, dann gibt es dafür gute Gründe. Sie muss halt nachvollziehbar sein, das ist alles. Und halt nicht durch eine höhere Instanz gekippt werden 

So funktioniert ein Rechtsstaat...



> Ich kann die Verhältnisse vor 30 Jahren nicht beurteilen und kann daher Frau Schavan keinen Vorsatz unterstellen, geschweige denn aus heutiger Sicht unter Zuhilfenahme der IT vernünftig bewerten. Damals wurde eben entschieden das nicht abgeschrieben wurde und fertig.


Die "Verhältnisse" sind eigentlich schon seid langen langen Jahren die selben. Man darf jetzt auch auf keinen Fall dem Irrtum anheim fallen, das man die Arbeit nach den heutigen Vorgaben geprüft hat! Man hat die nach den Regeln von damals geprüft, nur halt mit dem Wissen und der Technik von heute. Sicher hat man auch die heutigen Regeln überprüft, aber eben zur Bewertung nur die alten herangezogen.

Es hätte ja auch so ausgehen können:
"Nach heutigen Maßstäben wäre es ein Plagiat von Frau Schavan gewesen, unter Berücksichtigung der damaligen Regelungen kann Frau Schavan aber kein schuldhaftes Vergehen vorgehalten werden, weshalb wir ihr den Doktortiteln nicht entziehen werden, da wir davon ausgehen, das Frau Schavan sich auch an die heutigen Regeln gehalten hätte, wenn diese damals gegolten hätte. Der Fehler liegt hier klar in den Prüfungsordnungen, welche inzwischen aber korrigiert wurden"

Hätte auch so ausgehen können, ist es aber nicht, weil Sie sich eben nicht an die Regeln gehalten hat...



> Dort wird genauso abgeschrieben wie schon immer.Das kramt auch nach 30 Jahren keiner mehr die Hausarbeit hervor und erklärt die für ungültig weil er abgeschrieben hat.


Selbst Hausarbeiten werden aber heute normal durch "Plagiats"-Tools durchgejagt und geschaut, ob es Beanstadungen gibt, und wenn ja kanns direkt die Exmatrikulation bedeuten.

Natürlich wird bei Hausarbeiten und Praktika öfters "geschummelt", und teilweise auch nicht sooo genau hingeschaut. Zwischen einer Hausarbeit/Praktikum und einer Diplomarbeit oder gar Doktorarbeit liegen aber welten. Wenn man ne Hausarbeit rausziehen würde, und da Plagiate drin wären, wäre der Ruf geschädigt, aber der Titel würde erhalten bleiben, sofern da nicht ebenfalls ein Plagiat zu finden ist. Es sind ja nochmal die Diplomarbeit/Doktorarbeit, die man verfasst hat. Man hat also eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit abgeliefert, für die man eben auch einen Titel bekommen hat!

Das sind schon zwei paar Schuhe. Aber ich kann dir eins sagen. Mit Plagiaten wird selbst in Praktika nicht lapidar umgegangen. Ich hatte eine Lehrämtlerin im Studium, die meinte im Praktikum ab zu schreiben, und das war "nur" faken der Messwerte von nem popel Experiment...

Sie hat ne Verwarnung bekommen und wurde fast Exmatrikuliert, weil Sie bei einem Praktikumgsversuch, der einen Tag! geht und man innerhalb einer Woche die Auswertung fertig machen muss, gefaked hat. Meinste nicht, das ist deutlich weniger schlimm als ne Doktorarbeit zu faken, für die man auch noch einen Titel UND! das dürfen wir auch nicht vergessen, im öffenltichen Dienst dadurch in eine andere Besoldungsgruppe kommt, und richtig viel Geld damit macht.... Oder nicht?

Das ist ja auch der Grund, weshalb sich insbesondere Studenten so dermaßen aufregen. Der kleine Student bekommt wegen wirklichen Kleinigkeiten richtig heftige Prügel, aber so ne "Persönlichkeit" kommt "ungestraft" davon...



> Doch darf Sie, aufgrund des absoluten desaströsen Fehlverhalten der Uni Düsseldorf das keine objektive faire Bewertung mehr zuließ.


Woah, jetzt aber nicht die Fakten verdrehen. Das war nicht die Universiät, die das gemacht hat, sondern eine einzelne Person...

Sippenhaft gibt es in Deutschland schon lange nicht mehr! Zum Glück....

Da muss man schon differenzieren. Die Uni konnte da wirklich nichts dafür, auch wenn Sie natürlich dumm dasteht. Als Universität bist du da aber auch zu einem gewissen Grad überfordert. Du hast halt im normalfall keine Geheimhaltungsmaßnahmen, die hierfür ausreichend wären. Da arbeiten immer noch Menschen, die in der Forschung tätig sind, und eben forschen, und sich weniger mit Politik befassen, es sei denn es ist ihr Gebiet 

Das wurde ja sogar, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gerichtlich entschieden, dass der Uni da kein Vorwurf gemacht werden kann.



> Du kannst das bewerten, ich nicht.


Siehe oben, das sind nachvollziehbare Gründe



> Wie weit wollen wir denn in die Vergangenheit zurück gehen? 30, 50 oder vielleicht hundert Jahre? In den Zeiten Karl des Großen lässt sich bestimmt auch was finden. Nein irgendwann ist Schluss damit. Was nach 10 Jahren nicht gefunden wurde sollte in  der Vergangenheit guhen. Um dich mal zu zitieren:


 Das ist im Prinzip egal. Jeder muss sich dessen bewusst sein, das er immer den Titel entzogen bekommen kann, wenn er getäuscht hat. Das ist auch richtig so. Wenn derjenige herausragende Leistungen vollbracht hat, kann er dafür noch immer einen Ehrentitel oder auch für eine andere Arbeit einen vollwertigen Titel erhalten. Aber für einen Fake kann es NIE einen Titel geben, egal wie lange her. Der Titel bleibt für immer bestehen, daher kann er auch IMMER entzogen werden.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich kann die Verhältnisse vor 30 Jahren nicht beurteilen und kann daher Frau Schavan keinen Vorsatz unterstellen, geschweige denn aus heutiger Sicht unter Zuhilfenahme der IT vernünftig bewerten. Damals wurde eben entschieden das nicht abgeschrieben wurde und fertig.


Es geht ja, im Gegensatz zum Guttenberg, auch nicht um den Vorwurf des Voratzes.

MfG


----------



## Seeefe (6. Februar 2013)

Naja solls sein wie es ist. Gibt Sachen die sich Politiker erlaubt haben, die wesentlich heftiger waren  Das Leben geht weiter, ob sie nun ihren Titel hat oder nicht und ob sie nun mehr Geld oder weniger Geld verdient


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

Doch, geht es, ich zitiere:


			
				Fakultätsrat Uni Düsseldorf schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fakultätsrat hat sich nach dieser grundsätzlichen Klärung in seinen  Beratungen nach gründlicher Prüfung und Diskussion abschließend die  Bewertung des Promotionsausschusses zu eigen gemacht, dass in der  Dissertation von Frau Schavan in bedeutendem Umfang nicht  gekennzeichnete wörtliche Übernahmen fremder Texte zu finden sind. Die  Häufung und Konstruktion dieser wörtlichen Übernahmen, auch die  Nichterwähnung von Literaturtiteln in Fußnoten oder sogar im  Literaturverzeichnis ergeben der Überzeugung des Fakultätsrats nach das  Gesamtbild, dass die damalige Doktorandin *systematisch und vorsätzlich*  [Hervorh. d. Verf.] über die gesamte Dissertation verteilt gedankliche Leistungen vorgab,  die sie in Wirklichkeit nicht selbst erbracht hatte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Februar 2013)

Daher finde ich es auch falsch, dem Doktorvater oder sonstigen Prüfungsgremien einen Vorwurf zu machen. Eine Täuschung zielt schließlich darauf ab, unbemerkt zu bleiben, und glücklicherweise steht (noch) nicht jede akademische Abschlussarbeit unter Generalverdacht. Der Erfolg der Täuschung resultiert deswegen aus dem Vertrauensmissbrauch der Täuschenden, nicht zwingend aus Nachlässigkeit des Doktorvaters.


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Wenn die entschieden hätten, das es kein systhematischer Täschungsversuch gewesen wäre, dann hätte auch niemand etwas gesagt.


Dann hätte man Ihnen Beeinflussung durch die Politik vorgeworfen. Die Uni Düsseldorf hatte keine Andere Wahl als diese Entscheidung zu treffen. Egal wie gerechtfertigt diese ist.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Warum auch. Es wurde ja durch die entsprechenden Stellen geprüft. Man hätte  höchstens in Berufung gehen können. Das wars dann aber auch. Wenn ne Entscheidung gefallen ist, egal wie rum, dann gibt es dafür gute Gründe. Sie muss halt nachvollziehbar sein, das ist alles. Und halt nicht durch eine höhere Instanz gekippt werden
> 
> So funktioniert ein Rechtsstaat...



Der Ankläger ist Richter zugleich und prüft die Fakten, das ist weit entfernt von Rechtsstaat. Das Ganze Verfahren hätte durch eine fremde Uni erfolgen müssen.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Die "Verhältnisse" sind eigentlich schon seid langen langen Jahren die selben. Man darf jetzt auch auf keinen Fall dem Irrtum anheim fallen, das man die Arbeit nach den heutigen Vorgaben geprüft hat! Man hat die nach den Regeln von damals geprüft, nur halt mit dem Wissen und der Technik von heute. Sicher hat man auch die heutigen Regeln überprüft, aber eben zur Bewertung nur die alten herangezogen.


Genau, mit der heutigen Technik. Damals war das nicht möglich oder die Prüfungsmethoden haben das nicht hergegeben. Punkt aus fertig. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es hätte ja auch so ausgehen können:
> "Nach heutigen Maßstäben wäre es ein Plagiat von Frau Schavan gewesen, unter Berücksichtigung der damaligen Regelungen kann Frau Schavan aber kein schuldhaftes Vergehen vorgehalten werden, weshalb wir ihr den Doktortiteln nicht entziehen werden, da wir davon ausgehen, das Frau Schavan sich auch an die heutigen Regeln gehalten hätte, wenn diese damals gegolten hätte. Der Fehler liegt hier klar in den Prüfungsordnungen, welche inzwischen aber korrigiert wurden"
> 
> Hätte auch so ausgehen können, ist es aber nicht, weil Sie sich eben nicht an die Regeln gehalten hat...



Welche Regeln? Damals oder heute? Wenn man die Doktorarbeit unter den damals vorherrschenden Bedingungen geprüft hat ist Frau Schavan vermutlich erledigt, wobei ich da noch meine Bedenken bezüglich der Uni Düsseldorf und deren Verhalten habe.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Selbst Hausarbeiten werden aber heute normal durch "Plagiats"-Tools durchgejagt und geschaut, ob es Beanstadungen gibt, und wenn ja kanns direkt die Exmatrikulation bedeuten.
> 
> Natürlich wird bei Hausarbeiten und Praktika öfters "geschummelt", und teilweise auch nicht sooo genau hingeschaut. Zwischen einer Hausarbeit/Praktikum und einer Diplomarbeit oder gar Doktorarbeit liegen aber welten. Wenn man ne Hausarbeit rausziehen würde, und da Plagiate drin wären, wäre der Ruf geschädigt, aber der Titel würde erhalten bleiben, sofern da nicht ebenfalls ein Plagiat zu finden ist. Es sind ja nochmal die Diplomarbeit/Doktorarbeit, die man verfasst hat. Man hat also eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit abgeliefert, für die man eben auch einen Titel bekommen hat!
> 
> ...



Sie ist aber direkt erwischt worden und man hat das nicht Jahrzehnte später ausgegraben.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch der Grund, weshalb sich insbesondere Studenten so dermaßen aufregen. Der kleine Student bekommt wegen wirklichen Kleinigkeiten richtig heftige Prügel, aber so ne "Persönlichkeit" kommt "ungestraft" davon...



Die meisten Studenten die bisher kennengelernt habe haben sich am meisten aufgeregt wenn Sie mal wirklich was für Ihr Studium arbeiten mussten.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Woah, jetzt aber nicht die Fakten verdrehen. Das war nicht die Universiät, die das gemacht hat, sondern eine einzelne Person...
> 
> Sippenhaft gibt es in Deutschland schon lange nicht mehr! Zum Glück....



Wurden hier Konsequenzen gezogen? Nein. Hier werden dann noch der Täter geschützt. Wenn ich so etwas in meinem Job veranstalten würde könnte ich noch am gleichen Tag in Begleitung des Werkschutzes meine Sachen aus dem Spinnt holen und ich bin auch nur ein kleines Licht.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da muss man schon differenzieren. Die Uni konnte da wirklich nichts dafür, auch wenn Sie natürlich dumm dasteht. Als Universität bist du da aber auch zu einem gewissen Grad überfordert.
> Du hast halt im normalfall keine Geheimhaltungsmaßnahmen, die hierfür ausreichend wären. Da arbeiten immer noch Menschen, die in der Forschung tätig sind, und eben forschen, und sich weniger mit Politik befassen, es sei denn es ist ihr Gebiet



Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist ein dermaßen wichtiges Verfahren angemessen durchzuführen sollte man es lassen und es einer anderen Uni übergeben.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Das wurde ja sogar, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gerichtlich entschieden, dass der Uni da kein Vorwurf gemacht werden kann.



Kann mich aber an ein Urteil dazu erinnern, aber nicht wie es ausgefallen ist.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist im Prinzip egal. Jeder muss sich dessen bewusst sein, das er immer den Titel entzogen bekommen kann, wenn er getäuscht hat.


Richtig, aber eine Neubewertung einer (Doktor)Arbeit muss unter den gleichen Bedingungen erfolgen die zur Entstehungszeit waren. Auch muss so ein Verfahren geregelt ablaufen wovon das hier diskutierte weit entfernt ist. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist auch richtig so. Wenn derjenige herausragende Leistungen vollbracht hat, kann er dafür noch immer einen Ehrentitel oder auch für eine andere Arbeit einen vollwertigen Titel erhalten. Aber für einen Fake kann es NIE einen Titel geben, egal wie lange her. Der Titel bleibt für immer bestehen, daher kann er auch IMMER entzogen werden.



Hier sind wir uns wohl endlich mal einig.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Genau, mit der heutigen Technik. Damals war das nicht möglich oder die Prüfungsmethoden haben das nicht hergegeben. Punkt aus fertig.


Damals gab es auch keine DNA Tests und dennoch werden heute Vergehen aus der Vergangenheit damit nachgewiesen. Und so lange solch eine Tat nicht verjähren kann ist das auch vollkommen legitim!

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dann hätte man Ihnen Beeinflussung durch die Politik vorgeworfen. Die Uni Düsseldorf hatte keine Andere Wahl als diese Entscheidung zu treffen. Egal wie gerechtfertigt diese ist.
> 
> 
> > Die Uni Düsseldorf hatte tatsächlich keine Wahl, aber nicht, weil sie von irgendjemanden unter druck gesetzt wurde, sondern weil Sie sich eben an die Fakten zu halten hat, und nicht einer "Wahl" nachzugehen hat.
> ...


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2013)

Ich habe da jetzt nicht so den Durchblick aber wer bescheißt gehört bestraft.
Wenn sie jetzt an ihren Ämtern kleben will dann soll sie das machen. Sie darf sich dann aber nicht wundern dass sie und ihre Partei für das Verhalten durch Stimmenentzug abgestraft wird.
Immerhin sind bald Bundestagswahlen und die CDU will schließlich wieder ganz oben sein.


----------



## sfc (6. Februar 2013)

In den Geistes"wissenschaften" wundert mich eigentlich gar nichts mehr. Es ist erstaunlich, was man sich da alles als wissenschaftliche Leistung zusammenschwurbeln kann. Ich mache selber im Moment meine Bachelorarbeit (was natürlich ne ganze Nummer kleiner ist) und hab mir in dem Zusammenhang auch mal angesehen, was meine Vorgänger sich so zusammengereimt haben. Da wundert man sich dann schon, mit welchem Kitsch gar nicht mal wenige durchkommen. Kaum Umfang und nur ein paar tausendfach bekannte Gemeinplätze zitiert. Wenn da noch Untersuchungen drin vorkommen, stinken die förmlich nach unter Freunden und Tanten gemacht. Allerdings kann man in solchen Fächern auch unheimlich leicht davonkommen. Bei Seminararbeiten habe ich selbst schon mal drauflos untersucht und mir dann im Nachhinein die eigentliche Vorarbeit so zurechtgebogen, als wäre ich durch intensive Recherche zu meiner Untersuchung gekommen. Man muss nur genug Quellen finden, die in die richtige Richtung gehen. Und das ist eigentlich immer möglich. Selbst wenn man genau das Gegenteil sucht. Nicht existente Trennschärfe in nichttechnischen Wissenschaften und die hohe Zahl Steuerzahler alimentierter Lehrstühle für jeden noch so unwichtigen Zweig machen es möglich. Man sollte nur klug genug sein, daraus auch eine glaubwürdige Argumentationkette aufzubauen. Ob man da tatsächlich hinter steht, ist zweiranging. 

Ich würde gerne mal wissen, wer abseits prominenter Politiker noch so in seiner wissenschaftlichen Abschlussarbeit geschwindelt und geschlampt hat. Das dürften insbesondere in den Geisteswissenschaften gar nicht mal wenige sein. Das betrifft sicher nicht nur Doktorarbeiten. Es ja durchaus bekannt, dass Professoren sich insbesondere Bachelor- und Diplomarbeiten eher oberflächlich angucken, weil da immer sehr viele auf einmal von anstehen. Die lesen sich vielleicht die Einleitung und das Fazit durch, schauen ins Quellenverzeichnis und hören anonsten nur genau zu, was man im Kolloquium zu sagen hat. Nicht umsonst wurde gegen Universitäten und sonstige Hochschulen wiederholt der Vorwurf laut, dass Abschlussnoten heutzutage viel zu großzügig vergeben werden.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Februar 2013)

Was sich manche hier über Rechtschreibung bzw. Rechtschreibfehler aufregen und dabei selbst unzählige Fehler machen ist extrem lustig. Ich hoffe alle hier, die eine Bachelor-Arbeit oder vergleichbares geschrieben haben, können von sich behaupten alles 100% richtig gemacht zu haben. Soll nicht heißen dass ich das gut finde oder toleriere, aber immer dran denken - es sind alles nur Menschen und die machen halt Fehler (Ob bewusst oder unbewusst spielt da keine Geige!)!
Trotzdem - "Der Kopf muss rollen!", oder "Zu den Löwen mit ihr!".


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2013)

Also ein wenig sollte man schon differenzieren...

Aber das scheint ja allgemein nicht mehr üblich zu sein. Da herrscht ja eher die Meinung vor: "Scheis drauf, betrogen wird eh überall, also wayne?..."

Da fragt man sich echt, warum man noch ehrlich ist, und wie es in diesem Lange noch weiter gehen soll...


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

Das kommt daher, dass diejenigen, die am allerwenigsten Ahnung von Wissenschaft und wissenschaftlichem Arbeiten haben, am vehementesten gegen die Befürworter der Aberkennung des Doktortitels schimpfen; die typischen Allgemeinplätze á la Hexenverbrennung, Rufmörder etc. und die netten "Abschreiben-ist-doch-nicht-so-schlimm"-Sager hatten wir ja schon. 
Denen ist das alles egal, diese Leute erkennen die Tragweite dahinter gar nicht und die Ausnutzung und Degradierung von Bildungszertifikaten zum Schmücken des eigenen Egos ohne wisenschaftlichen Bezug sowie die reine Degradierung derselben zu Freifahrtscheinen für den Berufsweg (was imho bes. bei Frau Schavan der Fall war/ist) sagt denen sowieso gar nichts. Daher wird zumeist relativ argumentlos auf Stammtischniveau gepoltert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Werden andere (normale) Studenten die jetzt den Dr. haben auch noch mal überprüft oder beleibt das nur bei den Politiker?



Unis überprüfen alles und jeden, wenn ein Verdacht vorliegt. 




DaStash schrieb:


> Ehrlich. Gab es schon mal eine Koalition wie die jetzige, mit einem solchen Verschleiß an Ministerposten? Ich gehe davon aus das sie jetzt zurücktreten wird.



Merkel1 hatte auch recht viele Stühlerücker, aber z.T. sind die ja auf nem anderen Posten wieder aufgetaucht...




carlson_hb schrieb:


> Aber Frau Shavan muss das wissen?



Beim lesen vielleicht. Aber beim tippen sollte sie wohl wissen, ob sie schreibt oder ob sie abschreibt...




riedochs schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich diese "Plagiatsjäger" die sich hinter Ihrer Anonymität verstecken und hier einen auf Moral und Anstand machen, aber selbst zu Feige sind eben diesen Anstand und diese Moral zu haben öffentlich aufzutreten. Warum wohl? Weil es sich eben einfacher ist anonym jemanden zu Beschuldigen weil man keinen Regress fürchten muss wenn falsch liegt. Man macht also auf Dicke Hose, hat aber nicht den Mut dafür einzustehen, auch wenn man falsch liegen sollte?
> 
> Für mich sind das nur bemitleidenswerte armselige Würstchen die in Ihrem Leben wohl nie über einen Aushilfsjob im Supermark hinaus gekommen sind und sich jetzt profilieren müssen. Alleine das man diese Kasper ernst nimmt ist schon erschreckend genug und zeigt wie armselig eigentlich unsere Gesellschaft schon ist.



Stell deine Flamerei und Beleidigungen bitte ein.
Es gibt mehr als genug Plagiatsjäger, die öffentlich und unter vollem Namen interviewt wurden. Mag sein, dass ein paar dabei sind, die aus amoralischen Gründen ihre Identität verschleiern, aber die meisten hat schlichtweg niemand gefragt.

Im übrigen ist es ziemlich schwer mit Dingen auf "Dicke Hose" machen, von denen niemand wissen soll, dass man was damit zu hat


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Februar 2013)

Ist das nicht die, die das Bildungssystem in Bawü so mehr oder weniger verkackt hat?
Geschieht ihr recht^^ (jaja ich weiß schadenfreude und so...)


Klasse Vorbild die Frau, ich klag dann auch, wenn ich beim Abschreiben erwischt werde.


----------



## rabe08 (6. Februar 2013)

Um einige Sachen nochmal klarzustellen:

* Frau S. hat einen Studienabschluss und zwar einen Magister. Ist DER klassische Abschluss, gab es lange vor Diplom, Examen, Bachelor und Master sowieso. Hat einen entscheidenden Nachteil: Es handelt sich um keinen staatlich anerkannten Abschluss, es gibt keine übergreifenden Standards, Magister werden z.B. beim Arbeitsamt als "ungelernte" geführt. War aber lange Zeit der Anfang einer universitären Laufbahn.

* Jeder Doktorand erklärt, dass er seine Arbeit nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen unter Einhaltung der formalen und inhaltlichen Kriterien erstellt hat. Jedem Doktoranden ist klar, dass er seinen Titel auch nach 100 Jahren noch verlieren kann, wenn Pfusch herauskommt. Der Doktorvater ist nicht dafür zuständig, die Arbeit unter diesen Aspekten zu prüfen. Die Verantwortung liegt beim Doktoranden. Nach den ganzen Skandalen fordern die meisten Unis sogar eidesstattliche Erklärungen der Doktoranden, damit wäre ein Täuschungsversuch direkt strafrechtlich relevant (Abgabe falscher eidesstattlicher Versicherung, bis zu 3 Jahre Knast, §156 StGB).

* Es gibt Bereiche, in denen Doktortitel inflationär verteilt werden. Beispiel Medizin, Doktorarbeit in einem Semester "nebenbei" machen. Jeder Dr.-Ing. fängt an zu weinen, wenn er so was hört. Oder zu lachen. KTGs Doktorarbeit war neben dem Pfusch auch inhaltlich ein Skandal. Ein lächerliches Stück ohne jeden Erkenntnisgewinn. Ich habe schon Bachelorarbeiten gesehen, die einen deutlich höheren Anspruch hatten. Natürlich nicht aus den Geisteswissenschaft, der Juristerei oder von einem BWLer, ich bin eher im MINT-Bereich unterwegs.


----------



## beren2707 (6. Februar 2013)

Magister? Wo steht das? Nach meinem Kenntnisstand hat sie ihr Studium direkt ohne Staatsexamen/Magister etc. beendet - direkt mit der Promotion (heute nicht mehr möglich). Außerdem ist ein Magister Artium sehr wohl ein staatlich anerkannter Abschluss (ein echter akademischer Bildungsabschluss, keine Pseudo-(Aus)Bildung für die Wirtschaft; jedoch kein staatlicher Abschluss wie das Staatsexamen), der heute leider fast vollständig durch Masterstudiengänge ersetzt wurde.
Doktortitel werden inflationär verteilt? Beim Medizinstudium ist das obligatorisch, daher kann hiervon nicht die Rede sein. Ausgerechnet im Bereich der Naturwissenschaften sind die Fälschungsquoten insgesamt übrigens am höchsten, nur so nebenbei. Dort, wo Prestige im Vordergrund steht, wird zumeist betrogen. Daher sind auch sehr viele Politiker betroffen, die den Doktorgrad nur fürs Namensschildchen und das Ansehen bei den Nichtdoktoren erwerben.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Magister? Wo steht das? Nach meinem Kenntnisstand hat sie ihr Studium direkt ohne Staatsexamen/Magister etc. beendet - direkt mit der Promotion (heute nicht mehr möglich). Außerdem ist ein Magister Artium sehr wohl ein staatlich anerkannter Abschluss (ein echter akademischer Bildungsabschluss, keine Pseudo-(Aus)Bildung für die Wirtschaft; jedoch kein staatlicher Abschluss wie das Staatsexamen), der heute leider fast vollständig durch Masterstudiengänge ersetzt wurde.
> Doktortitel werden inflationär verteilt? Beim Medizinstudium ist das obligatorisch, daher kann hiervon nicht die Rede sein. Ausgerechnet im Bereich der Naturwissenschaften sind die Fälschungsquoten insgesamt übrigens am höchsten, nur so nebenbei. Dort, wo Prestige im Vordergrund steht, wird zumeist betrogen. Daher sind auch sehr viele Politiker betroffen, die den Doktorgrad nur fürs Namensschildchen und das Ansehen bei den Nichtdoktoren erwerben.


 
Das ist auch mein Kenntnisstand. Ohne den Doctor hat sie jetzt wohl nur Abi, bzw. irgend einen Ehrendoktor.

MfG


----------



## Jimini (6. Februar 2013)

rabe08 schrieb:


> *  Jeder Doktorand erklärt, dass er seine Arbeit nach bestem Wissen und  Gewissen unter Einhaltung der formalen und inhaltlichen Kriterien  erstellt hat. Jedem Doktoranden ist klar, dass er seinen Titel auch nach  100 Jahren noch verlieren kann, wenn Pfusch herauskommt. Der  Doktorvater ist nicht dafür zuständig, die Arbeit unter diesen Aspekten  zu prüfen. Die Verantwortung liegt beim Doktoranden. Nach den ganzen  Skandalen fordern die meisten Unis sogar eidesstattliche Erklärungen der  Doktoranden, damit wäre ein Täuschungsversuch direkt strafrechtlich  relevant (Abgabe falscher eidesstattlicher Versicherung, bis zu 3 Jahre  Knast, §156 StGB).
> 
> * Es gibt Bereiche, in denen Doktortitel  inflationär verteilt werden. Beispiel Medizin, Doktorarbeit in einem  Semester "nebenbei" machen. Jeder Dr.-Ing. fängt an zu weinen, wenn er  so was hört. Oder zu lachen. KTGs Doktorarbeit war neben dem Pfusch auch  inhaltlich ein Skandal. Ein lächerliches Stück ohne jeden  Erkenntnisgewinn. Ich habe schon Bachelorarbeiten gesehen, die einen  deutlich höheren Anspruch hatten. Natürlich nicht aus den  Geisteswissenschaft, der Juristerei oder von einem BWLer, ich bin eher  im MINT-Bereich unterwegs.


 
Wir haben in Deutschland ohnehin ein merkwürdiges Verhältnis zum Doktorgrad - viele sehen sowas als besonderes Aushängeschild an, mit dem man dann öffentlich gleich viel besser dasteht. Dass durch diese - besonders bei Politikern gerne genutzten - Image-Aufbesserungen allerdings einiges in den Schmutz gezogen wird, werd häufig nicht beachtet. Da reißt man dann mal schnell eine popelige Diss von 120 Seiten zu irgendeinem totgeforschten / irrelevanten Thema runter, nur um sich dann neue Visitenkarten drucken zu lassen. 
Ich bin definitiv FÜR ein härteres Durchgreifen bei Plagiaten - beispielsweise durch eine generelle Überprüfung. Wer einmal eine umfangreiche Arbeit (und sei es "nur" eine Diplom- oder Magisterarbeit) verfasst hat, wird mir da hoffentlich zustimmen. Ich habe an meinen 135 Seiten knapp 9 Monate gesessen, allein das Erstellen des Literaturverzeichnisses hat mehr als 12 Stunden gedauert. Da habe ich einfach keinen Bock drauf, dass jemand mehr als 50% seiner Arbeit durch Plagiate "erarbeitet" und dann noch damit durchkommt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die, die das Bildungssystem in Bawü so mehr oder weniger verkackt hat?
> Geschieht ihr recht^^ (jaja ich weiß schadenfreude und so...)



Und die, die Schleswig-Holsteinische Institute mal eben in eine andere Forschungsgemeinschaft packt (nach einer "Absprache mit allen Betroffenen", von denen der Institutsdirektor ein paar Stunden vorher und alle anderen aus den Medien erfahren), um der Landes-CDU aus der Krise zu helfen?
Genau die.




rabe08 schrieb:


> Um einige Sachen nochmal klarzustellen:
> 
> * Frau S. hat einen Studienabschluss und zwar einen Magister.



Egal, wo ich auch gucke: Überall steht, dass sie direkt promoviert hat, ohne vorher eine Abschlussprüfung zu ihrem Studium zu absolvieren.
(bin mir übrigens nicht ganz sicher, aber afaik ist das weiterhin möglich. Es findet sich nur kein Doktorvater für einen Abschlusslosen mehr)



> Ist DER klassische Abschluss, gab es lange vor Diplom, Examen, Bachelor und Master sowieso. Hat einen entscheidenden Nachteil: Es handelt sich um keinen staatlich anerkannten Abschluss, es gibt keine übergreifenden Standards, Magister werden z.B. beim Arbeitsamt als "ungelernte" geführt.



Macht(e) das Arbetisamt bei meiner Haus&Hof Magistra definitiv anders und alle von staatlichen Hochschulen vergebenen Abschlüsse werden auch anerkannt.
Selbst international ist der deutsche Magister kein großes Problem.



> * Es gibt Bereiche, in denen Doktortitel inflationär verteilt werden. Beispiel Medizin, Doktorarbeit in einem Semester "nebenbei" machen. Jeder Dr.-Ing. fängt an zu weinen, wenn er so was hört. Oder zu lachen.



Würde aber nie durch das Studium vor dem nebenbei-Doktor kommen


----------



## Jimini (6. Februar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würde aber nie durch das Studium vor dem nebenbei-Doktor kommen


 Naja, es ist schon so, dass es Doktortitel und Doktortitel gibt. Bei den Juristen ist eine Promotion beispielsweise was ganz anderes als bei den Medizinern.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2013)

Da sag ich ja auch gar nichts dagegen. Doktortitel sind bei den Medizinern in der Tat leicht - schon allein weil es in der Medizien eben wirklich eine wichtige Erkenntnis ist, wenn weiß, dass etwas alles andere als hilfreich ist.
Aber: Wenn man sich im Gegenzug das Studium anguckt, dass man packen muss, um diesen Doktor abzugreifen zu dürfen, dann kann man über die Gesamtanforderungen dieses Bildungsweges imho nicht meckern.


----------



## Jimini (6. Februar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da sag ich ja auch gar nichts dagegen. Doktortitel sind bei den Medizinern in der Tat leicht - schon allein weil es in der Medizien eben wirklich eine wichtige Erkenntnis ist, wenn weiß, dass etwas alles andere als hilfreich ist.
> Aber: Wenn man sich im Gegenzug das Studium anguckt, dass man packen muss, um diesen Doktor abzugreifen zu dürfen, dann kann man über die Gesamtanforderungen dieses Bildungsweges imho nicht meckern.


 Naja, dafür verdienen Mediziner aber in der Regel auch überdurchschnittlich. Das Problem sehe ich hierzulande eher darin, dass "Arzt" mit "Doktor" gleichgesetzt wird. Ein Doktortitel soll kenntlich machen, dass man selbstständig forschen kann und einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Forschung auf einem bestimmten Gebiet geleistet hat. Sowas ist mit "am Ende des Studiums" aber nur selten vereinbar. - sehe ich zumindest so. Da kann das Studium dann noch so hart sein (über "hart" vs. "auswendiglernen" will hier hier jetzt nicht diskutieren *g*).

MfG Jimini


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2013)

Jimini schrieb:


> Naja, es ist schon so, dass es Doktortitel und Doktortitel gibt. Bei den Juristen ist eine Promotion beispielsweise was ganz anderes als bei den Medizinern.
> MfG Jimini


 Ich habe mal gelesen das es dort dann aber sehr viele gute Noten gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2013)

Ich habe auch die Ehrendoktorwürde in Pangea .
Mal im ernst selbst als popeliger Techniker wurde mir beigebracht  wie man was zu schreiben hat bezüglich Zitate und Co. Bei Guttenberg war die doch damals an forderster Front als Moralapostel. Weg damit wie den Rest ohne Gnade. War ja aber schon oft in der Geschichte so das wer am lautesten schrie auch den größten Stein in der Tasche hatte.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2013)

Es sollte erst niemand in ein so bedeutsames Amt kommen können, ohne gründlich geprüft worden zu sein. Was Frau Schavan getan hat bedarf keiner weiteren Erklärungen mehr. Aber jetzt nur sie ins Visier nehmen, obwohl irgend jemand sie so weit hat kommen lassen, das ist fraglich. 

Was die Diskussion bezüglich der anonymen Plagiat-Ankläger anbelangt, so bin ich geteilter Meinung. Einerseits ist das ganz gut, da sie in der Lage sind siche und ohne Angst/Druck arbeiten können. Andererseits finde ich es grundsätzlich nicht richtig, aus der Deckung auf jemanden zu zielen. Wenn man nichts falsch gemacht hat, dann sollte man auch zu seinen Vorwürfen/Ergebnissen stehen.
Ich denke es ist leider eine Notwendigkeit um auch nach einem aufgedeckten Fall noch unbelastet weiter forschen zu können.


----------



## Speed4Fun (7. Februar 2013)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Um einige Sachen nochmal klarzustellen:
> 
> * Frau S. hat einen Studienabschluss und zwar einen Magister. Ist DER klassische Abschluss, gab es lange vor Diplom, Examen, Bachelor und Master sowieso. Hat einen entscheidenden Nachteil: Es handelt sich um keinen staatlich anerkannten Abschluss, es gibt keine übergreifenden Standards, Magister werden z.B. beim Arbeitsamt als "ungelernte" geführt. War aber lange Zeit der Anfang einer universitären Laufbahn...


 
Das ist nicht korrekt.

Die Dame hätte nach Aberkennung des Dotortitels überhaupt keinen Hochschulabschluss mehr:

Wikipedia Annette Schavan

Wenn das Verwaltungsgericht die Aberkennung bestätigt, sollte sie ihre zu Unrecht erhaltenen Bezüge im höheren Dienst ebenfalls zurück bezahlen.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2013)

Zurück wird sie wohl nichts zahlen müssen. 

Vielleicht sollten wir so etwas wie die CD mit Steuersündern auch hierfür einführen. Man könnte ja in Ruhe alle Arbeiten prüfen und dann die Verdachtsfälle auf die CD packen . Anschließend dann ein Ultimatum stellen und warten wer sich meldet. Wer sich nicht meldet... sofort weg!


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2013)

Es wäre aber absolut richtig, wenn Sie ALLE ihre jemals zu Unrecht bezogenen Betüge zurück zahlen müsste, und das wären wahrscheinlich einige zehntausend bis hunderttausend Euro....


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2013)

Die Frage ist nur was sie aufgrund dieses Doktortitel bekommen, das wird sich wohl kaum genau nachweisen lassen.


----------



## NextGen.CaseCon. (7. Februar 2013)

grabhopser schrieb:


> Naja die „erfolgreichste“ Bundesregierung seit der Wiedervereinigung hat halt einen hohen verschleiß^^
> 
> Spaß beiseite^^ Hat wirklich jemand  2009 daran gezweifelt, dass es so in etwa kommen würde?
> lg


 

Ich hab mich damals schon richtig gefreut, besonders auf die gelbe Spaßpartei  
Und die aktuelle Regierung haut ja auch ein Feuerwerk raus! 

Jede Woche was Neues von lustig bis abartig...


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2013)

NextGen.CaseCon. schrieb:


> Ich hab mich damals schon richtig gefreut, besonders auf die gelbe Spaßpartei
> Und die aktuelle Regierung haut ja auch ein Feuerwerk raus!
> 
> Jede Woche was Neues von lustig bis abartig...


Ja. Bundestag ist die beste Realsatire die man sich geben kann. 

MfG


----------



## Woohoo (7. Februar 2013)

Mir kommt es so vor, dass ihr weniger Gegenwind entgegen schlägt als damals Herrn Guttenberg. Mag das an der sympathischeren Erscheinung liegen? Schavan nette "Oma-Typ" und Guttenberg der "arrogante Adelige"? Gut er war auch etwas präsenter in den Medien und hat wahrscheinlich dreister betrogen. 

Muss bei der Bewertung der Diss. wohl am besten immer ein unabhängiger dritter Dr. mitbewerten. Sich einstellende Freundtschaften zwischen Doktorvater und Doktorand, nach Jahren der Zusammenarbeit, sind vielleicht auch problematisch bei der späteren allzu kritischen Bewertung?!


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2013)

Sie ist meiner Meinung zwar auch so gestraft genug, aber man muss sich mal deutlich machen, dass sich diese Frau nur aufgrund dieses erschlichenen Bildungszertifikats in Positionen bringen konnte, in denen sie nachhaltig das Bildungssystem umgestalten konnte (G8, Bologna-Reform durchgepeitscht etc.), jahrelang Ministergehälter verdienen und Ansprüche auf Ministerpensionen in äußerst hohem Ausmaß erwerben sowie ihr "Kapital" (ökonomisch, kulturell, sozial und symbolisch) vervielfachen konnte. Niemals hätte sie derart die Bildung in diesem land auf den Kopf stelen können, wenn sie nicht dieses ZEertifikat vorzuweisen gehabt hätte (was abermals die Reduzierung der Bildung auf Zertifikate zur Karriereermöglichung betont). 

Sie hat den Verlauf ihrer Laufbahn mMn ihrem erschlichenen Bildungszertifikat zu verdanken. Daher empfinde ich besonders diejenigen Personen fragwürdig, welche ungeachtet des Betrugs ihre Lebensleistung betonen wollen. Ich frage mich angesichts der negativen Auswirkungen ihrer Tätigkeiten eher, welche Lebensleistung das denn sein soll. Zumal Sie, nüchtern betrachtet, auf einem Betrug aufbaut, sofern sie überhaupt vorhanden sein sollte.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2013)

Also ohne Titel kommt Sie im öffentlichen Dienst z.B. eigentlich maximal in A9 was ~18€ Studenlohn ausmacht A5-A8 sind schon nur noch 13€ und bei A2-A4 sogar nur 11€. Die Frage ist vor allem auch, ob Sie je nachdem welchen Posten überhaupt bekommen hätte. Als Doktor fängst du mit A10+ meines Wissens nach an Das sind also minimum die ~18€/h und ab A13 gibts dann ~25€/h...

Sie war immer mal wieder in Bereichen Tätig, wo Sie wohl entsprechend dem öffenltichen Dienst besoldet wurde. So grob mal überschlagen irgendwas zwischen 6 und 10 Jahre... Da kommt ein schönes sümmchen zusammen.

Und die Gastprofessur dürfen wir auch nicht vergessen. Ohne den Titel hätte Sie die ja eventuell gar nicht bekommen dürfen. Das muss dann wohl eh noch ein Gericht klären. Es stellt sich für die Studenten dann auch die Frage, ob Sie überhaupt Prüfungen hat abnehmen dürfen und Scheine ausstellen usw usw usw usw. 

Das zieht so einen krassen Rattenschwanz hinterher. Jetzt überlegmal, ein Student muss jetzt 1-2 Semester länger studieren, weil Studienleistungen eventuell nicht anerkannt werden. DANN mal gz zu schönen Zivilprozessen 

Ich finde es eh erschreckend, das dieser Punkt noch völlig ausgeklammert wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man die Titel gleich verschenken. Je höher der Posten desto ungefährlicher ist es ja Mist zu bauen, die Kleinen hängt man und die Großen läßt man laufen


----------



## halili (7. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ehrlich. Gab es schon mal eine Koalition wie die jetzige, mit einem solchen Verschleiß an Ministerposten? Ich gehe davon aus das sie jetzt zurücktreten wird.
> 
> MfG



Sie will ja nicht zurücktreten
und klagt gegen das Urteil an.
Was ich eine Frechheit finde.
12 von 15 Gutachtern der Uni
Düsseldorf haben so abgestimmt.
Ein sehr schlechtes Vorbild gibt
Frau Schavan ab.

Gruß


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2013)

halili schrieb:


> Sie will ja nicht zurücktreten
> und klagt gegen das Urteil an.
> Was ich eine Frechheit finde.
> 12 von 15 Gutachtern der Uni
> ...


 
Ähm, ich denke das wird jetzt rellativ schnell gehen, schliesslich ist dieses Jahres Bundestagswahl und ich glaube nicht das Frau "beste Koalitions" Merkel es wirklich darauf anlegt, dass innerhalb des Wahlkampfzeitraumes ein Urteil gesprochen wird. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die Ehrendoktorwürde in Pangea .
> Mal im ernst selbst als popeliger Techniker wurde mir beigebracht  wie man was zu schreiben hat bezüglich Zitate und Co. Bei Guttenberg war die doch damals an forderster Front als Moralapostel. Weg damit wie den Rest ohne Gnade. War ja aber schon oft in der Geschichte so das wer am lautesten schrie auch den größten Stein in der Tasche hatte.



Mir hat niemand das Zitieren beigebracht, würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn damals einige Studiengänge so einen "Kleinkram" nicht im Curicculum hatten 
Aber: Man zitiert nicht nur passagenweise falsch und lehnt sich dann noch in anderen Fällen aus dem Fenster.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Mir kommt es so vor, dass ihr weniger Gegenwind entgegen schlägt als damals Herrn Guttenberg. Mag das an der sympathischeren Erscheinung liegen? Schavan nette "Oma-Typ" und Guttenberg der "arrogante Adelige"? Gut er war auch etwas präsenter in den Medien und hat wahrscheinlich dreister betrogen.



Ich tippe deutlich auf letzteres. Zudem hat Guttenberg große Teile "seiner" Arbeit schlichtweg kopiert. Sie hat "nur" Passagen ohne Kennzeichnung übernommen - es verbleibt aber noch einiges an eigener Arbeit. Keine Ahnung, ob die Uni dazu was gesagt hat, wie der verbleibende Rest wissenschaftlich zu bewerten wäre, aber bei Guttenberg war es de facto Fälschung der Doktorarbeit, hier ist es eher Betrug in der Doktorarbeit. Vielleicht sogar etwas, womit sie durchgekommen wäre, wenn sie ihre Fehler selbst eingestanden hätte - so nach dem Motto "ich hab da im Zuge Guttenberg nochmal nachgelesen und muss mich korrigieren".



> Muss bei der Bewertung der Diss. wohl am besten immer ein unabhängiger dritter Dr. mitbewerten. Sich einstellende Freundtschaften zwischen Doktorvater und Doktorand, nach Jahren der Zusammenarbeit, sind vielleicht auch problematisch bei der späteren allzu kritischen Bewertung?!


 
Es gibt schon weitere Prüfer, aber "unabhängig" ist so ne Sache. Aus Praktikabilitätsgründen wird es jemand von der Uni sein und selbst wenn man den Aufwand externer machen würde: Man kennt sich ja. (Gerade in den Geisteswissenschaften soll es da z.T. auch sehr dicken Filz geben)
Und bei Arbeiten auf niedrigerem Rang wäre man teilweise schon froh, wenn der Zweitgutachter mehr als 10 Seiten gelesen hätte. Nur jemanden beauftragen reicht also nicht.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Also ohne Titel kommt Sie im öffentlichen Dienst z.B. eigentlich maximal in A9 was ~18€ Studenlohn ausmacht A5-A8 sind schon nur noch 13€ und bei A2-A4 sogar nur 11€. Die Frage ist vor allem auch, ob Sie je nachdem welchen Posten überhaupt bekommen hätte. Als Doktor fängst du mit A10+ meines Wissens nach an Das sind also minimum die ~18€/h und ab A13 gibts dann ~25€/h...



Das sind aber afaik typische Einstellungsmuster/Bezahlung für eine Stelle - nicht Bezahlungen, die an den Bildungsstand gekoppelt sind. Ohne den Doktor die für A10+ (je nach Bereich sinds übrigens komplett andere Kategorien) ausgeschriebene Stelle bekommen hätte. Aber wenn ja, hätte sie trotzdem A10+ dafür erhalten.



> Und die Gastprofessur dürfen wir auch nicht vergessen. Ohne den Titel hätte Sie die ja eventuell gar nicht bekommen dürfen. Das muss dann wohl eh noch ein Gericht klären. Es stellt sich für die Studenten dann auch die Frage, ob Sie überhaupt Prüfungen hat abnehmen dürfen und Scheine ausstellen usw usw usw usw.
> 
> Das zieht so einen krassen Rattenschwanz hinterher. Jetzt überlegmal, ein Student muss jetzt 1-2 Semester länger studieren, weil Studienleistungen eventuell nicht anerkannt werden. DANN mal gz zu schönen Zivilprozessen
> 
> Ich finde es eh erschreckend, das dieser Punkt noch völlig ausgeklammert wird.



Ich bin es gewohnt, dass Gastprofessoren gar keine Prüfungen abnehmen (weil sie auch gar nicht die Zeit hätten), sondern eher höherklassige Gastdozenten sind. (also: Gastprofessoren aus nicht-universitären Kreisen. Es gibt natürlich auch Gäste von anderen Unis, die für eine gewisse Zeit an einer Uni forschen)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2013)

> Mir hat niemand das Zitieren beigebracht, würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn damals einige Studiengänge so einen "Kleinkram" nicht im Curicculum hatten
> Aber: Man zitiert nicht nur passagenweise falsch und lehnt sich dann noch in anderen Fällen aus dem Fenster.


OK, falsch ausgedrückt. Aber uns wurde halt im Vorfeld halt erwähnt wie Quellenangaben usw. in etwa aussehen sollten bzw das einem erklärt wurde das was nicht aus eigener Feder kommt halt entsprechend zu vermerken ist.


----------



## Woohoo (7. Februar 2013)

Richtig zitieren muss man sich oft selbst beibringen wie vieles im Studium.
Ich habe das so erlebt, dass bei niedrigeren Abschlüssen (Ba.  Ma.) und bei Seminararbeiten auf jede Kleinigkeit geschaut wurde. Und mit  solchen Arbeiten werden die Profs überschwemmt. Aber da hat man dann  Zeit richtig hinzusehen!? Hat man wohl zuviel Vertrauen in den Doktoranden gehabt.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2013)

Also wie ich gerade von einer Bekannten, die im Moment in Indien ist, hats die Shavan sogar zu einer Schlagzeile im "Indien Express" geschafft 

Der Wulf hatte es wie sie sagt bzw auch in ne Schlagzeile bei denen geschafft. Wobei nach ihren eigenen Worten, Sie es beim Namen genannt haben bei ihm "Korruption"

Die Inder fanden das aber wohl toll das er geht. Sozusagen eine Sternstunde der Demokratie.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Inder fanden das aber wohl toll das er geht. Sozusagen eine Sternstunde der Demokratie.


 
Haben das nicht ein paar chinesische Bürgerrechtler gesagt sie es super fanden dass die deutsche Presse den deutschen Bundenpräsidenten stürzen kann?


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2013)

Kann sein. Ich glaub das war aber eher aus dem arabischen Raum, was du meinst.


----------



## jeamal (8. Februar 2013)

Jetzt geht die Hetz- Jagd wieder los. 

Mein Gott, die Frau hat eben gelogen!
Wenn alle Politiker wegen Ihrer Lügen zur Konsequenz bzw. zum Rücktritt gezwungen werden würden, dann wäre der Bundestag sogut wie leer.

Gibt es keine wichtigeren Themen, die diskutierenswert sind? Mich langweilen diese ständigen Hetzkampagnen gegen einzelne Politik- Darsteller. Das bringt doch *keinem* was! 
Entschuldigt, das musste ich jetzt einfach mal los werden.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Februar 2013)

Das ist aber nicht einfach bloß irgendein Wahlversprechen nicht gehalten, sondern bei der Doktorarbeit bewusst besch*ssen. (man muss da ja versichern, dass man alles selbst gemacht hat usw.) 
Wahrscheinlch hat sie deswegen mehr Geld bekommen und jetzt noch dagegen klagen ist ja wirklich unmöglich. 

Wenn man betrügt und erwischt wird, gibt man das zu, entschuldigt sich am besten noch und rennt nicht gleich wieder zum Anwalt. 

Wenn ein Schüler mit Spickzettel erwischt wird, ist das eine 6 und da meint auch keiner, dass er jetzt klagen müsste.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Februar 2013)

Wie auch im normalen Leben ist auch hier immer alles relativ zu bewerten: Wenn jemand einen fahren lässt und lügt, um das zu vertuschen, dann ist das eine Sache, macht doch irgendwie jeder.

Wenn aber jemand "lügt" um einen akademischen Grad zu erlangen, gleichzeitig in bildungspolitischen Themen und auch noch Bildungsminister ist, dann ist das was komplett anderes.

Ich kenne einige, die einen Doktorgrad besitzen (und das sind nicht alles Ärzte bzw. haben direkt promoviert), das ist ein großer Aufwand, seitenweise alleine für die Inhaltsangabe, dazu noch der Index mit den Zitatquellen. 

Das ist nicht einfach, nicht umsonst müssen/sollten Leute mit Doktortitel auch mit "Herr/Frau Doktor" angeredet werden. Wenn jetzt auch noch Spitzenpolitiker diesen Grad durch den Dreck ziehen und somit das ganze deutsche Bildungssystem in Frage stellen, dann ist dies eine Schande, die entsprechend geahndet gehört, egal ob Politiker oder nicht. Den Doktortitel "erschummeln" ist was komplett anderes, als "beim Nachbarn" in der Schule abzuschreiben, das sollte jedem mal bewusst werden, der diesen Faupax als Banalität abtut. Es gibt immerhin Leute, die reißen sich sonstwas auf, um den Doktorgrad zu erlangen.

Ich habe bzw. musste den Fall mit Frau (Dr.) Schavan analysieren, ich bin zu meinem persönlichen Schluss gekommen, dass die Frau schlichtweg unbeeinflussbar und sowas von von sich selbst überzeugt ist, dass sie als Ministerin auch ohne diesen Skandal einfach nicht tragbar ist. Und das nicht, weil sie die Bibel in die Mitte der Gesellschaft stellen will, nö, einfach weil sie völlig veraltete Ansichten von Pädagogik und Bildungspolitik hat, was man wunderbar am G8 erkennen kann - einer der vielen Schritte in die völlig falsche Richtung im deutschen Bildungssystem. Diese Frau hat dafür gesorgt, dass Schüler ohne Nachhilfe heutzutage gar nicht mehr auskommen, um den Gymnasiumsstoff gehändelt zu kriegen und so unterirdische Abitur-Schnitte erlangen, mit denen sie sich dann aum Jobs anstatt Studiengänge bewerben müssen. (oder sie studieren Zeugs wie BWL, das macht eh' jeder Futzi mit Grotten-Abitur)

Wer weiß, vielleicht wurde sie ja von der Nachhilfe-Lobby finanziert.

Frau Schavan sollte wirklich froh sein, dass sie nicht in Österreich promoviert hat, da wäre gleich kurzen Prozess mit ihr gemacht worden.

Ich kann immer nur an den einen bayerischen Lokalpolitiker erinnern (Name entfällt mir momentan), kein Spitzenpolitiker, also ein Fisch, den niemand kennt, da kam auch raus, dass er beim Doktorieren nicht ganz ehrlich war () dem wurde nicht nur der Doktortitel entzogen, sondern auch noch gleich gefeuert - und Schavan beschwert sich da auch noch? 

Ich bin der Meinung, gleiches Recht für alle, also muss auch Schavan zurücktreten, nicht nur weil sie als Bildungsministerin die Bildung selber in den Haufen gefahren hat, sondern auch wegen Gleich"berechtigung".


----------



## godfather22 (8. Februar 2013)

Einsperren sollte man sie!
Und alle ihres Standes. 
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich mich jetzt durch diese G8-Sheiße quälen muss, nur weil irgendeine dumme Frau ohne Ausbildung das so will!
Wieso zur Hölle prüfen die sowas denn nicht vorher. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein jeden verdammten Politiker mit Doktortitel erst mal zu überprüfen, bevor man ihn in ein so hohes Amt setzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn die den Titel irgendwie doch behalten dürfte wäre es ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Sofort feuern und zu unrecht bekommene Bezüge zurückzahlen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Februar 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Einsperren sollte man sie!
> Und alle ihres Standes.
> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich mich jetzt durch diese G8-Sheiße quälen muss, nur weil irgendeine dumme Frau ohne Ausbildung das so will!
> Wieso zur Hölle prüfen die sowas denn nicht vorher. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein jeden verdammten Politiker mit Doktortitel erst mal überprüft, bevor man ihn in ein so hohes Amt setzt.



Mein Beileid. 
Zum Glück hab ich den "Umweg" über die Realschule genommen. 
Hab jetzt die ganz normalen 13 Jahre bis zum Abi.


----------



## Lotto (9. Februar 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Einsperren sollte man sie!
> Und alle ihres Standes.
> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich mich jetzt durch diese G8-Sheiße quälen muss, nur weil irgendeine dumme Frau ohne Ausbildung das so will!
> Wieso zur Hölle prüfen die sowas denn nicht vorher. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein jeden verdammten Politiker mit Doktortitel erst mal zu überprüfen, bevor man ihn in ein so hohes Amt setzt.


 
Eieiei dir ist aber schon klar das Politiker nicht unbedingt qualifiziert für ihr Ressort sein müssen oder?
Joschka Fischer war mal Außenminister, was hatte ihn damals dafür qualifiziert? Das er mit Backsteinen auf Polizisten geworfen hat? Wohl kaum.
Schäuble war Innenminister und ist jetzt Finanzminister, wie kann das sein?
Herr Wowereit war Chef des Aufsichtsrates des BER-Flughafens. Was quailifiziert ihn dafür? Sein nicht vorhandener Bauingenieursabschluss?
Im Endeffekt sind Politiker Entscheider, die Berater haben bzw. wirkliche Experten beauftragen irgendwelche Gutachten zu verfassen. Ganz deutlich sieht man dies in den USA am Beispiel des amerikanischen Präsidenten. Der ist auch nur Entscheider, hält die Fäden in der Hand. Diese laufen von ihm über die einzelnen Ressorts bis hin zum kleinen Mann der wirklich Ahnung von dem hat was er macht.

Man muss sich das so vorstellen: man steht bei der Spielshow "Zonk" vor drei geschlossenen Toren und muss eines auswählen. Nur das Politiker zu jedem Tor ettliche Informationen haben, die ihnen von Experten zugearbeitet wurden. Und auf Grundlage all dieser Informationen entscheiden die sich dann für eines der Tore. Natürlich spielt auch die politische Auslegung des einzelnen Politikers eine Rolle welches Tor er nimmt und natürlich stehen diese Entscheidungen auch niiiiieeeee im Leben im Konflikt mit den 20 Aufsichtsratsposten in Großunternehmen die man inne hat.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2013)

Nur sind die Berater der Politiker auch Politiker und die Gutachter werden von den Firmen bezahlt die ein Interesse daran haben dass die Politik zu ihren Gunsten entscheiden.
Anders ist doch der Stuttgarter Bahnhof oder das Atomendlager nicht zu erklären.

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2013)

So, das war's dann wohl:

Plagiatsaffäre : Bildungsministerin Annette Schavan tritt zurück - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - DIE WELT


----------



## beren2707 (9. Februar 2013)

Warum nicht gleich so. Merkels "vollstes Vertrauen" hat mal wieder zugeschlagen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Februar 2013)

Ob bei der Nachfolgerin auch direkt die Doktorarbeit unter die Lupe genommen wird?


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Februar 2013)

Alles andere würde mich überraschen... Vielleicht hat Frau Merkel aber beim Nachfolger darauf geachtet, dass gar keine Doktorarbeit geschrieben wurde


----------



## beren2707 (9. Februar 2013)

Doch, es wird Frau Dr. Wanka, da sie in Niedersachsen nach der Wahl keinen Job mehr hat.


----------



## Rolk (9. Februar 2013)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ob bei der Nachfolgerin auch direkt die Doktorarbeit unter die Lupe genommen wird?


 
Vielleicht sollte man mal die Doktorarbeit der Chefin unter die Lupe nehmen. Habe mich schon immer gefragt wo die Frau die Zeit hergenommen hat nebenher eine Doktorarbeit zu schreiben.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Februar 2013)

Im Osten wäre die doch direkt der Staatssicherheit o.ä. verraten worden, wenn die geschummelt hätte.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich so. Merkels "vollstes Vertrauen" hat mal wieder zugeschlagen.


 Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke 


Rolk schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal die Doktorarbeit der Chefin unter die Lupe nehmen. Habe mich schon immer gefragt wo die Frau die Zeit hergenommen hat nebenher eine Doktorarbeit zu schreiben.


 Die Arbeit ist nicht mehr "auffinbar" soweit mir bekannt. In den Wirren des Mauerfalls wohl untergegangen


----------



## Woohoo (9. Februar 2013)

Ich habe die Diss gerade als pdf mit google gefunden, wenn es keine Fälschung ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Februar 2013)

Bei einem naturwissenschaftlichen Thema wie dem Angela Merkels ist mit Plagiieren und Abschreiben nicht soo viel anzufangen. (Ihr Thema: "Untersuchung des Mechanismus von Zerfallsreaktionen mit einfachem Bindungsbruch und Berechnung ihrer Geschwindigkeitskonstanten auf der Grundlage quantenchemischer und statistischer Methoden." - Physikalische Chemie bzw. chemische Physik... genau das mach ich auch  )


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2013)

Vor allem sollte der Doktorvater eher fast alles kennen was es an Literatur dort gibt, das sollte ja weniger sein als in anderen Fächern.


----------



## Speedy1612 (9. Februar 2013)

Voll affig immer mit den Plagiaten.....


Da findet man zu 1000% bei jedem Dr. oder Prof.  etwas


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2013)

LOL?

Nicht dein Ernst oder? 

Es gibt unzählige Papers, Doktorarbeiten usw usw usw. Du kannst nie alles kennen, zumal nen Prof ja auch normal mehr als einen Doktoranten betreut. 

Ihr habt teilweise Vorstellungen


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2013)

Zu diesem Thema?


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2013)

Zu deinem letzten Post.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte von dir wissen ob du etwas kennst das etwas mit "Untersuchung des Mechanismus von Zerfallsreaktionen mit einfachem Bindungsbruch und Berechnung ihrer Geschwindigkeitskonstanten auf der Grundlage quantenchemischer und statistischer Methoden " zu tun.
Ich glaube das es dort weniger Material gibt/gab als zu anderen Themen.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2013)

Schwer zu sagen, es gibt SOOOOOO viel, das kann kein Mensch überblicken, vor allem nicht nach der Zeit. Heutzutage ist das eigentlich durchgenudelt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2013)

Na sieh an geht doch, mal sehen wer als nächster Plagiator kommt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (9. Februar 2013)

Gut das nur Dr. aus CDU oder FDP Plagiate haben.....


Hetzkampanie..... mehr nicht


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2013)

Das waren auch welche aus der SPD dabei.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Gut das nur Dr. aus CDU oder FDP Plagiate haben.....
> 
> 
> Hetzkampanie..... mehr nicht


 Klar, die Leute haben die Shavan vorr 30 Jahren dazu gezwungen, sich nicht an die Regeln zu halten 

Immer wieder geil, wie Täter zu Opfern stilisiert werden...


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2013)

In einem Beitrg habe ich gesehen, das niemand die Bibliothekarin nach dieser Arbeit gefragt hat.

Und auf die Idee mit Merkel bin ich auch wegen der DDR gekommen, auch wenn nichts weiß ob das dadurch eingeschränkter war.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2013)

Das Bildungssystem/Qualität in der DDR war sehr gut, da hat man so einen Blödsinn erst gar nicht versucht.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2013)

Mir ging es auch mehr um das Quellamterial das ohr vorlag, als das sie irgendwas falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2013)

Was will man in Physik einschränken?

Man muss mal von dem Gedanken weggkommen, dass in der DDR alles und jeder von Propaganda durchtränkt gewesen sein könnte.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man muss mal von dem Gedanken weggkommen, dass in der DDR alles und jeder von Propaganda durchtränkt gewesen sein könnte.


 
Propaganda kannst du auch darin verstecken dass in DDR Unis meist Dokumente von DDR/UdSSR und Co. eher auslagen bzw. bevorzugt lagt als Arbeiten aus dem Westen.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Bildungssystem/Qualität in der DDR war sehr gut, da hat man so einen Blödsinn erst gar nicht versucht.


 Stimmt, und man hat ja auch keine "idiologisch korrekte Forschung" betreiben sollen 

Im Kommunismus, und insbesondere in der DDR und UdSSR war immer alles idiologisch getränkt, da wurde auch die Forschung so hingebogen, wies sein sollte, wenn die Ergebnisse nicht ins Weltbild gepasst haben...


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2013)

Das ist zwar jetzt etwas am Thema vorbei aber wie sah denn das BWL Studium in der DDR aus?


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2013)

Ich wills mir lieber gar nicht vorstellen 

Bzw gans das da überhaupt? 

War ja Teufelszeug...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte der Doktorvater eher fast alles kennen was es an Literatur dort gibt, das sollte ja weniger sein als in anderen Fächern.



Immer noch mehr als genug. Aber plagiieren ist einfach wenig attraktiv:
In den Geistes- und Sozialwissenschaften läuft er Erkenntnisgewinn, wenn keine Umfragen, etc. gemacht werden, über Argumentation, Verknüpfung und Analyse. Das kannst du kopieren. In den Naturwissenschaften dagegen über Experimente - die würde man nicht kopieren, sondern wenn dann fälschen. (Was immer wieder vorkommt, aber nach so langer Zeit wohl nicht mehr nachweisbar wäre.)
Zitierfehler entstehen dann tatsächlich nur aus Unachtsamkeit, sind aber oft auch direkt als solche zu erkennen - wer in seiner Argumentation Bezug auf "Fakten" nimmt, die nicht aus seiner Untersuchung hervorgehen können und für die er keine Quelle angibt, der hat entweder falsch zitiert, oder er erzählt Märchen. Nen Doktor kriegt er so oder so nicht 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Stimmt, und man hat ja auch keine "idiologisch korrekte Forschung" betreiben sollen
> 
> Im Kommunismus, und insbesondere in der DDR und UdSSR war immer alles idiologisch getränkt, da wurde auch die Forschung so hingebogen, wies sein sollte, wenn die Ergebnisse nicht ins Weltbild gepasst haben...



In den Naturwissenschaften schwer bis unmöglich. Die Präsentation der Ergebnisse und vor allem deren Ausnutzung für Propagandazwecke war politisch geprägt (wo ist sie das nicht? Bei uns ist es halt Firmenpolitik,...), aber ein Messergebnis ist ein Messergebnis. Auch wenn das Messgerät ausm VEB kommt. Es zu fälschen würde niemanden beeindrucken, nur den eigenen Fortschritt behindern.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist zwar jetzt etwas am Thema vorbei aber wie sah denn das BWL Studium in der DDR aus?


 
Fanfrage oder (BWLer-)Ignoranz gegenüber alternativen Wirtschaftssystemen?


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Propaganda kannst du auch darin verstecken dass in DDR Unis meist Dokumente von DDR/UdSSR und Co. eher auslagen bzw. bevorzugt lagt als Arbeiten aus dem Westen.


 
Meines Wissens musste in der DDR nach den Abschluss eines Studiums bewiesen werden, dass man sich Kenntnisse des Marxismus und Leninismus angeeignet und vertieft hat, bevor man den Doktortitel erlangen konnte. Merkel hatte dazu extra eine Arbeit geschrieben, unabhängig von ihrem Physik-Studium (was zu dem Zeitpunkt quasi schon abgeschlossen war) bei dem es allein um die soziallistische Lebensweise (bzw. das, was sich die DDR damals darunter vorstellte) ging.

Was bitte willst du auch in Physik von UdSSR (die ihrerseits viele Kenntnisse von ehemaligen deutschen Wissenschaftlern aus der Nazizeit hatten) auslagern? 
Propagieren bzw. auslegen, dass E=mc² von einem russischen Wissenschaftler stammt? Wer Physik studiert, lernt ja wie das geht, lernt die Grundeigenschaften und wie man selber drauf kommen kann (deswegen studiert man das ja auch) einem Physikstudenten kann man schwer naturwissenschaftliche Gesetze vorgaukeln. Und das behaupte ich jetzt mal ohne Physik zu studieren. Physik ist ja keine Religion, die man auslegen kann wie man will oder einfach von Propaganda durchtränken kann, da lernt man, 1+2=3 und wieso das so ist und nicht anders. Ist eben eine _Natur_wissenschaft.
Das, was von Menschen gemacht wird (Wirtschaft, z.B.) das kann man so auslegen wie man will, nicht aber die Natur.

Und die BWLer wurden wahrscheinlich allesamt damals vom Staat gestellt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was bitte willst du auch in Physik von UdSSR (die ihrerseits viele Kenntnisse von ehemaligen deutschen Wissenschaftlern aus der Nazizeit hatten) auslagern?
> Propagieren bzw. auslegen, dass E=mc² von einem russischen Wissenschaftler stammt? Wer Physik studiert, lernt ja wie das geht, lernt die Grundeigenschaften und wie man selber drauf kommen kann (deswegen studiert man das ja auch) einem Physikstudenten kann man schwer naturwissenschaftliche Gesetze vorgaukeln. Und das behaupte ich jetzt mal ohne Physik zu studieren. Physik ist ja keine Religion, die man auslegen kann wie man will oder einfach von Propaganda durchtränken kann, da lernt man, 1+2=3 und wieso das so ist und nicht anders. Ist eben eine _Natur_wissenschaft.
> Das, was von Menschen gemacht wird (Wirtschaft, z.B.) das kann man so auslegen wie man will, nicht aber die Natur.


 
Du hast völlig an dem vorbei geredet was ich meine. 

Natürlich gilt e=mc² überall.
Aber es gibt eben Forschungsbereiche in der Grundlagenforschung die eben im Westen sehr geschätzt wird -- z.B. für Chipherstellung und sowas und die DDR hat eben ihre eigenen Sachen.
Denn sonst müsste es schließlich auch einen Chip aus der DDR geben oder zumindest mal Grundlagenforschung in diesem Bereich.
Ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fanfrage oder (BWLer-)Ignoranz gegenüber alternativen Wirtschaftssystemen?



Hört sich an als wenn du am Raten bist.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2013)

Trotzdem glaube ich kaum, dass ihre Arbeit in der Physik an der Uni von UdSSR-Ideologie durchnetzt gewesen sein soll, denn um die auszudrücken, wurde da separiert, da hatte sie eine völlig andere Arbeit schreiben müssen (ich glaube mein Vorposter von vorhin meinte nämlich, dass sie in ihrer Arbeit durch die DDR-Vorgaben eingeschränkt sein könnte oder ihre Arbeit dadurch beeinflusst gewesen sein könnte, deswegen bin ich drauf eingegangen).

Und anhand des Titels, was sie da physikalisches studiert hat, ging es um irgendwelche Ergebenisse aus chemischen und Physikalischen Vorgängen, nichts angewandtes, wie Maschinen oder technische Bauteile.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast völlig an dem vorbei geredet was ich meine.
> 
> Natürlich gilt e=mc² überall.
> Aber es gibt eben Forschungsbereiche in der Grundlagenforschung die eben im Westen sehr geschätzt wird -- z.B. für Chipherstellung und sowas und die DDR hat eben ihre eigenen Sachen.
> ...



Die DDR war im Ostblock zuständig/führend für Elektronikindustrie, einschließlich eigener Chipfertigung. Nicht ohne Grund hat AMD in Dresden Fabs gebaut.
Warum du dich nicht daran erinnern kannst, musst du selbst wissen - ich tippe mal darauf, dass du dich nie gezielt mit Elektronik im Ostblock beschäftigt hast? Nebenbei aufgeschnappt haben wirst du es jedenfalls nicht, denn aufgrund des verspäteten Einstiegs und der allgemein geringeren Wirtschaftsleistung in den 80ern gab es da nichts, worüber man im Westen hätte reden sollen.



> Hört sich an als wenn du am Raten bist.



? Was sollte man da raten? Die Antwort liegt doch sowas von auf der Hand (nein, in der DDR-Planwirtschaft gab es keine Ausbildung, die mit dem BRD-BWL-Studium vergleichbar wäre, weil man es eh nicht hätte einsetzen können), dass jeder selbst ohne jegliche Kenntnis des Bildungssystem der DDR beantworten könnte, wenn er einfach mal logisch und ohne ideologische Barrieren darüber nachdenkt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die DDR war im Ostblock zuständig/führend für Elektronikindustrie, einschließlich eigener Chipfertigung. Nicht ohne Grund hat AMD in Dresden Fabs gebaut.


 
Ich rede von konkurrenzfähiger Chipfertigung.
China fertigt auch eigene Chips aber die sind nicht konkurrenzfähig.

Und was im militärischen Bereich geforscht oder entwickelt wurde weiß sowieso niemand.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede von konkurrenzfähiger Chipfertigung..


 
Auf dem Weltmarkt waren diese Chips zu keiner Zeit konkurrenzfähig, aber darum ging es auch nicht.
Im Ostblock war die DDR jedoch Technologieführer.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2013)

Also ich erinnere mich an Reportagen zur Forschung in der UdSSR usw, wo teilweise schon derb die Ergebnisse gefälscht wurden, um einfach die "Überlegenheit des Kummunistischen Systems zu beweisen"  Ob das dann am Ende Hand und Fuß hatte, war ja erstmal scheis egal. Waren die Messwerte halt bischen gepimpt usw usw. 

Gabs aber natürlich auch nicht überall. Die Motivation war aber durchaus da. Es war ja praktisch ausgeschlossen, das man schlechter war als der Erzfeind Kapitalismus 

Aber das war teils wohl noch vor Merkels Zeiten, obwohl die auch nicht mehr die Jüngste ist


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2013)

Bin ich hier noch im richtigen Thread?

Was wäre wenn man mal Merkels Doktorarbeit prüft oder wird die aus den Archiven jetzt nicht mehr rausgerückt? 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man im Rahmen der bisherigen Vorfälle wirklich mal alle Arbeiten erneut auf den Prüfstand stellen


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2013)

Bei Merkel, genau wie bei Frau Wanka scheitert die Plagiatsjagd schon daran dass der durchschnittliche Plagiatsjäger mit den Fächern nicht klar kommt. "Laberfächer" lassen sich deutlich einfacher mit Suchprogrammen(können die überahupt Formeln?) kontrollieren und sind für den halbwegs gebildeten "Laien" zumindest lesbar.


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man im Rahmen der bisherigen Vorfälle wirklich mal alle Arbeiten erneut auf den Prüfstand stellen


Welchen Nutzen versprichst du dir davon? Und vorallem: Wer soll das bezahlen?


----------



## sfc (10. Februar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man im Rahmen der  bisherigen Vorfälle wirklich mal alle Arbeiten erneut auf den Prüfstand  stellen



Es gibt sicher genug am Arbeitsmarkt vorbei Studierte, die sich dafür nicht zu schade wären. Fragt sich nur, ob die auch in der Lage wären, eine naturwissenschaftliche Arbeit zu untersuchen. Ich wäre jedoch - falls man das denn machen möchte - dafür, dass man nicht nur Politiker vorwiegend mit CDU-Parteibuch untersucht, sondern generell Leute, die höhere Posten bekleiden. Insbesondere auch an Unis. Langfristig am sinnvollsten wäre es meiner Meinung nach , wenn man die Typ-II-Doktorarbeit abschafft und auch Geistes"wissenschaftler" sich ein wenig mehr ins Zeug legen müssen. Nebenberuflich ein bisschen schwurbeln und andere Leute zitieren mag ja bei nem Magister oder sowas angehen, für eine Doktorarbeit ist das mMn aber zu wenig. In den USA oder UK könnte man so nicht promovieren. Überrraschenderweise gibt es da auch wesentlich weniger Doktoren in den Geisteswissenschaften - weil dort der Erkenntnisgewinn und nicht ausschließlich das Sammeln anderer Leute Erkenntnis mit dünner Interpretation im Vordergrund steht.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Februar 2013)

Vllt sollte man inzwischen den Titel dieses Threads ändern in ...."und zurückgetreten" 

Schavan tritt als Bildungsministerin zurück - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## beren2707 (10. Februar 2013)

Erschreckend, wie einem die Selbstherrlichkeit einzelner Naturwissenschaftler angesichts der als "Laberfächer" abgetanen Geisteswissenschaften entgegenschlägt. Man sollte sich bewusst sein, dass es keinesfalls in den Geisteswissenschaften üblich ist, derartige Doktorarbeiten wie die o.g. abzuliefern; den eigtl. Hintergrund der Arbeiten dieser Plagiatoren, die eine Doktorarbeit nur aufgrund des Bildungszertifikats und des daraus zu generierenden Kapitals erwerben, sollte man deutlich von dem Rest der Wissenschaft trennen. 

Davon gibt es übrigens auch viele Fälle in den Naturwissenschaften, die Betrugsfälle (besonders vermehrt hinsichtlich gefälschter empirischer Ergebnisse) sind insbesondere bei wissenschaftlichen Aufsätzen etc. sehr weit verbreitet. So manches durchaus rennomierte naturwissenschaftliche Fachjournal muss nachträglich knapp die Hälfte der vorgestellten neuen Erkenntnisse widerrufen.
Außerdem bitte ich doch darum, sich innerhalb der Wissenschaft aufgrund gewisser Komplexe nicht gegenseitig zu zerfleischen. Unredliche Menschen gibt es dort wie dort zuhauf; ausgerechnet die Selbsterhöhung einzelner Wissenschaftsbereiche über andere, vermeintlich "niedere" Forschungszweige, unterstreicht die Abgehobenheit des Einzelnen, der sich als Teil einer (vermeintlich) elitären, besseren soz. Gruppe sieht. Wo wir wieder beim ursächlichen Grund für das Promovieren der Plagiatoren wären: Abspaltung vom Pöbel (platt formuliert).


----------



## sfc (10. Februar 2013)

Ich bin selbst kein Naturwissenschaftler  Gerade deswegen habe ich mit Geisteswissenschaftlern vermehrt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Insbesondere auch bei Lehrenden, die eigentlich von nichts Ahnung haben (speziell ihrem Lehrgebiet), aber aus unerklärlichen Gründen trotzdem den Dr. als Namenszusatz besitzen. Natürlich gibt es da auch Leute, vor denen ich den allerhöchsten Respekt habe. Die keine Typ-II-Doktoren sind. Das ist meinen Erfahrungen nach bei naturwissenschaftlichen Doktoren jedoch wesetnlich öfter der Fall. Vermutlich auch, weil es davon nicht so viele gibt. Und da auch nicht jeder Horst einen Doktor machen kann. Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass man trotzdem keine intellektuell anspruchsvolle Arbeit in den Geisteswissenschaften schreiben kann. Deswegen bin ich dafür, einfach diesesn Typ-II-Käse abzuschaffen und sich da mehr am englischsprachigen Ausland zu orieniteren, wo nicht jeder Doktorvater wer weiß wie viele Leute betreut.


----------



## DaStash (10. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Merkel, genau wie bei Frau Wanka scheitert die Plagiatsjagd schon daran dass der durchschnittliche Plagiatsjäger mit den Fächern nicht klar kommt. "Laberfächer" lassen sich deutlich einfacher mit Suchprogrammen(können die überahupt Formeln?) kontrollieren und sind für den halbwegs gebildeten "Laien" zumindest lesbar.
> 
> Welchen Nutzen versprichst du dir davon? Und vorallem: Wer soll das bezahlen?


 
Die Programme ermitteln ja nicht Inhalte sondern übereinstimmungen von getätigten Sätzen oder gar ganzen Kapiteln. Das schließt dann sicherlich auch plagiere Formeln mit ein.

MfG


----------



## PhilSe (10. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde ja gut das Sie nun zurückgetreten ist, allerdings, und das wiegt meiner Meinung nach viel schlimmer ist dies, das die Nachfolgerin nun sogar zwei Titel hat, nämlich Doktor und Professor. Und was lernen wir daraus....Wenn die Politiker Schei**e bauen und es wiedergutmachen wollen, bauen Sie noch mehr Schei**e. Nun müssen zwei Arbeiten der Politikerin geprüft werden.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Februar 2013)

Das liegt eben auch an den ökonomischen und sozialen Kapitalsteigerungen der Doktorväter bei höherer Zahl der Promovierenden. Wenn die Doktorarbeit eben nicht mehr dem Ziel der Bereicherung der Wissenschaft, sondern lediglich egoistischen Trieben der eigenen Kapitalerhöhung dient, dann kommen solche Ergebnisse dabei heraus. Die endgültige Kommerzialisierung der Bildung ist in vollem Gange. Da Schavan dazu ihren Teil beigetragen hat, ist ihr nun erzwungener Abgang für die Wissenschaft doch sehr erfreulich.


----------



## dubako (10. Februar 2013)

Sich geistiges Gedankengut anderer anzueignen und damit zu promovieren ist ganz klar eine Straftat. Frau Schavan ist eine "Raubkopiererin". Und Raubkopierer werden normalerweise schwer bestraft.Sie hat mit dem erschlichenden Doktortitel einen erheblichen beruflichen Vorteil genossen!


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2013)

Straftaten verjähren aber. Oder um es mit Claus Kleber zu sagen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN1NdnfQIB8#t=3m32s


----------



## beren2707 (10. Februar 2013)

Zum Glück unterliegt eine Doktorarbeit diesem Rechtsansatz nicht. Der Titel kann jederzeit entzogen werden.


----------



## Woohoo (10. Februar 2013)

Die Konsequenz sollte eher sein, dass (Affektat)Mord ebenfalls nicht verjährt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2013)

sfc schrieb:


> Das ist meinen Erfahrungen nach bei naturwissenschaftlichen Doktoren jedoch wesetnlich öfter der Fall. Vermutlich auch, weil es davon nicht so viele gibt. Und da auch nicht jeder Horst einen Doktor machen kann.



Das liegt aber nicht zwingend an den intellektullen, sondern eher an den finanziellen Anforderungen. Eine naturwissenschaftliche Arbeit benötigt nuneinmal einiges an Material und Raum - wer das nicht im Rahmen einer Doktorandenstelle bezahlt bekommt, kann keinen machen. Eine geisteswissenschaftliche Arbeit ist mit Stift und Papier möglich, was auch aus eigener Tasche finanzierbar ist (und oftmals werden muss).




PhilSe schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja gut das Sie nun zurückgetreten ist, allerdings, und das wiegt meiner Meinung nach viel schlimmer ist dies, das die Nachfolgerin nun sogar zwei Titel hat, nämlich Doktor und Professor. Und was lernen wir daraus....Wenn die Politiker Schei**e bauen und es wiedergutmachen wollen, bauen Sie noch mehr Schei**e. Nun müssen zwei Arbeiten der Politikerin geprüft werden.



Randnotiz an der Stelle: Die Verleihung der Ehrendoktor"würde" der Universtität Lübeck an Schavan soll übrigens wie geplant stattfinden.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Straftaten verjähren aber. Oder um es mit Claus Kleber zu sagen:
> heute show (08.02.2013) - Merkels Betrügerbande Teil 2 : Schavan verliert Doktortitel - YouTube


 
Komm mir nicht mit dem Scheiß wieder...
Niemand hat Schavan bestraft, auch wenn unsere ach-so-objektiven Heute-Moderatoren das gerne so darstellen. Sie musste nur etwas zurückgeben, was sie sich zu unrecht angeeignet hatte - genauso wie ein Dieb auch nach mehr als 15 Jahre das Diebesgut nicht mehr behalten darf. Nur eine zusätzliche Gefängnis/Geldstrafe entfällt eben.


----------



## PhilSe (10. Februar 2013)

Ehrendoktor? Unglaublich...Genau wie beim Wulff mit dem Dienstsoll oder wie auch immer....


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Februar 2013)

Ehrensold


----------



## Horilein (11. Februar 2013)

Die "Bildungsministerin" AD bekommt 4700 € steuerfreie Rente im MONAT.
Da geht mir die Gale....und mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2013)

Der Titelenzug ist afaik noch nicht rechtskräftig, also würde ich mal den Ball schön flach halten.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

ähm doch ist er. Es geht nur darum, ob das wieder korrigiert werden muss


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2013)

Und deswegen konnte man das lesen bzw hören


> Sie hat für ihre Klage vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Düsseldorf einen Monat Zeit. Der Prozess könnte sich über Monate hinziehen und durch weitere Instanzen gehen. Die Uni-Entscheidung ist somit noch nicht rechtskräftig.


Quelle Doktortitel-Entzug : "Die Entscheidung der Uni werde ich nicht akzeptieren" - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - DIE WELT


----------



## Seeefe (11. Februar 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Die "Bildungsministerin" AD bekommt 4700 € steuerfreie Rente im MONAT.
> Da geht mir die Gale....und mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein.



Ach komm, da gibts leute die millionen scheffel mit dem leid anderer leute aber es wird sich über 4700€ aufgeregt....
Es ist halt wies ist.


----------



## MG42 (21. Februar 2013)

Naja, das bestätigt doch, in der Politik wird gelogen dass sich die Balken biegen.
Wir (das Volk) wählen irgendwelche Atrappen, die sich dann von uns abwenden, sich um die völlig übertriebenen Interessen anderer scheren und uns vor die Hunde gehen lassen.

Bildungssystem? Hat durchauss System zum Wohl der Elite, auf Kosten der Untersten, denen man dann ein X für ein U vormachen kann. Hinzu kommen dann die ganzen "positiven" Einflüsse der privaten (Ein)Bildungssender. Traurig.


----------



## DoroPi (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo!

Ich finde es völlig richtig das einem im Falle eines Plagiats der Doktortitel entzogen wird. Man sollte sich allerdings schon mal fragen, ob die Doktorväter nicht auch mitverantwortlich sind... Habe hierzu einen interessanten Artikel gelesen: Doktor Schrott

Grüße,
Doro


----------



## Beam39 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich will nicht wissen was in unserer Politik noch alles für Spezialisten sitzen.

Aber so einen riesen Aufstand um Gysi und Lafontaine wegen angeblichen Stasi-Beziehungen machen. Das da aber teilweise Rechtspopulisten im Bundestag sitzen wird völlig außer acht gelassen.

Ich find das ja immer absolut amüsant wenn ich mir Bundestagssitzungen angucke, wie ein Gysi die ganze Masse vor ihm bloßstellt und diese ach so reifen Politiker plötzlich das Reinrufen und Rumpöbeln anfangen weil sie die Wahrheit nicht verkraften.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2013)

Ein relativ großer Teil der Wähler hat mit rechtsgerichteten Populisten leider keinerlei Probleme, aber (zu Recht) mit Stasi-Mitarbeitern. Man kann bei näherer Betrachtung vielleicht so manches relativieren, aber Fakt ist einfach:
Intriganten, die in einem Unterdrückerregime Karriere machten, will ich nicht in hohen Führungspositionen sehen.
auch nicht, wenn sie einen Doktor in Physik haben *ugly*


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

In welcher Führungsposition war Gysi denn die wirklich Einfluss auf die deutsche Politik oder Wirtschaft hatte?


----------



## DaStash (27. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> In welcher Führungsposition war Gysi denn die wirklich Einfluss auf die deutsche Politik oder Wirtschaft hatte?



Vor allem ist doch noch gar nicht nachgewiesen ob er ein sm war oder nicht?!

MfG


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Vor allem ist doch noch gar nicht nachgewiesen ob er ein sm war oder nicht?!
> 
> MfG


 
richtig. Nachgewiesen ist gar nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> In welcher Führungsposition war Gysi denn die wirklich Einfluss auf die deutsche Politik oder Wirtschaft hatte?


 
Für die Frage, ob seine Vergangenheit wichtig ist, zählen wohl die Positionen, in die er hin will, nicht die, in denen er war 
Davon abgesehen ist er schon seit längerem eines von um die 600 Parlementsmitgliedern (gehört also zu den obersten 0,0006% der Bevölkerung) und war Senator in Berlin.
Er ist also durchaus bedeutend genug, um gegen ihn vorgebrachte Vorwürfe als wichtig zu erachten. Wenn man den derzeitigen Populismus kritisieren möchte, dann nicht wegen Überbeurteilung des Vorwurfs oder der Person - sondern eher der Beweislage. Denn da gibt es in der Tat nicht viel, dass die derzeitige Aufmerksamkeit einer uralten Behauptung rechtfertigt - außer die Tatsache, dass Wahljahr ist. Was in einer Demokratie aber eigentlich keinen Einfluss haben sollte.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Februar 2013)

Weitere Beiträge zum Thema Gysi sind in einem anderen Thread besser aufgehoben.


----------



## jeamal (27. Februar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Frage, ob seine Vergangenheit wichtig ist, zählen wohl die Positionen, in die er hin will, nicht die, in denen er war
> Davon abgesehen ist er schon seit längerem eines von um die 600 Parlementsmitgliedern (gehört also zu den obersten 0,0006% der Bevölkerung) und war Senator in Berlin.
> Er ist also durchaus bedeutend genug, um gegen ihn vorgebrachte Vorwürfe als wichtig zu erachten. Wenn man den derzeitigen Populismus kritisieren möchte, dann nicht wegen Überbeurteilung des Vorwurfs oder der Person - sondern eher der Beweislage. Denn da gibt es in der Tat nicht viel, dass die derzeitige Aufmerksamkeit einer uralten Behauptung rechtfertigt - außer die Tatsache, dass Wahljahr ist. Was in einer Demokratie aber eigentlich keinen Einfluss haben sollte.



Jetzt ist Eine abgetreten und jetzt soll der nächste fertig gemacht werden?! Findet das eigentlich noch eine Ende? Welchen Sinn hat das? Bringt uns das irgendwie weiter....? Darüber sollte man sich mal ernsthaft gedanken machen.
Ich kann diese Bewertung Einzelner, möglichst negative Hintergünde nachweisen zu wollen nicht nachvollziehen. Ist es das was uns beschäftigt bzw. beschäftigen sollte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2013)

Ja, die Ehrlichkeit von Politikern sollte uns beschäftigen (und tut es auch, oder was machst du in diesem Thread?). Die verbreiten schon mehr als genug Halbwahrheiten, da muss man ihnen nicht auch noch knallharte Lügen/Täuschung durchgehen lassen. Sonst können wir die Demokratie auch gleich ganz abschaffen.


----------



## jeamal (27. Februar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, die Ehrlichkeit von Politikern sollte uns beschäftigen (und tut es auch, oder was machst du in diesem Thread?). Die verbreiten schon mehr als genug Halbwahrheiten, da muss man ihnen nicht auch noch knallharte Lügen/Täuschung durchgehen lassen. Sonst können wir die Demokratie auch gleich ganz abschaffen.



Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich eher mit der Gegenwart und dessen Folgen auf die Zukunft beschäftigten. Es bringt rein garnix über irgendwelche Spekulationen zu diskutieren die durch irgendwelche Medien propagiert werden, um Einzelnen zu schaden. Gerade da demnächst Wahlen anstehen finde ich das wieder höchst Amüsant.

Und ob ein Politikdarsteller vertrauenswürdig ist oder nicht, dass kann ich selbst entscheiden indem ich ihm zuhöre, was er zu sagen hat und für was er sich einsetzt.

Gerade Gysi ist für mich einer der die Probleme in unseren System, ohne diese zu beschönigen  anspricht. Nur leider findet er viel zu wenig Gehör und soll jetzt noch durch eine Medienhetzkampagne fertig gemacht werden? Sehr komisch.... Stoßen seine Reden vieleicht gegen bestimmte Interessen Anderer? 

Wir sollten einfach mehr selbst urteilen und uns nicht immer nur durch die "Top Tages News" beeinflussen lassen. 

Ob Frau Shavan einen guten Job gemacht hat, kann ich leider nur schlecht beurteilen, da ich mich damit nur sehr wenig beschäftigt habe. Aber diese völlig übertriebene Hetz Kampagne fand ich wieder mal völlig sinnlos und zu nix führend. Es bringt einfach nix unterm Strich. Da hört und liest man das Wochenlang in den Medien und was ist am Ende dabei raus gekommen? Ein Darsteller wurde durch einen anderen ersetzt. Klasse.... Da haben wir es ja wiedermal geschafft, was wir wollten. Nun ist der nächste dran. Wir werden dauernd nur mit sowas beschäftigt ohne irgendeinen Gewinn oder Nutzem daraus zu ziehen. 

Es gibt viel wichtigere Dinge über die man öffentlich diskutieren sollte. Irgendwelche Plagiate oder Spekulationen über Vergangenheiten einzelner Personen zählen ganz sicher nicht dazu. 

Das ist meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2013)

jeamal schrieb:


> Und ob ein Politikdarsteller vertrauenswürdig ist oder nicht, dass kann ich selbst entscheiden indem ich ihm zuhöre, was er zu sagen hat und für was er sich einsetzt.



Du kannst es hören, ob ein Profi lügt oder die Wahrheit sagt? Beeindruckend.

Ich finde so etwas nur heraus, wenn ich das, was er gesagt hat, mit der Realität abgleiche. Was zwingend eine Vergangenheitsbetrachtung erfordert...



> Ob Frau Shavan einen guten Job gemacht hat, kann ich leider nur schlecht beurteilen, da ich mich damit nur sehr wenig beschäftigt habe.



Lass es mich so ausdrücken: Was mir von ihren Tätigkeiten in Erinnerung bleibt, war in etwa so ehrlich und nützlich wie ihre Doktorarbeit.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Februar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lass es mich so ausdrücken: Was mir von ihren Tätigkeiten in Erinnerung bleibt, war in etwa so ehrlich und nützlich wie ihre Doktorarbeit.


Hier kann man inzwischen wieder das normale G9 machen, das optional zur Wahl stehende G8 wählt praktisch niemand. Die doofe Grundschulempfehlung wurde auch abgeschafft. Und das ist beides gut so.
Von dem her: Ja, da hast du recht, von dem einen oder anderen bleibt außer einer schlechte Erinnerung nix übrig.


----------



## jeamal (3. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kannst es hören, ob ein Profi lügt oder die Wahrheit sagt? Beeindruckend.
> 
> Ich finde so etwas nur heraus, wenn ich das, was er gesagt hat, mit der Realität abgleiche. Was zwingend eine Vergangenheitsbetrachtung erfordert...



Wieso erfordet das zwingend eine  Vergangenheitsbetrachtung? Das hat doch mit seinem jetzigen Streben garnix zu tun oder wo besteht da der Zusammenhang? Dann beschäftige dich doch bitte mal ein bisschen mit Ihm und nehme bezug auf die Realität bevor du das ganze pauschalisierst, vieleicht fällt dir ja auch was auf?! 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lass es mich so ausdrücken: Was mir von ihren Tätigkeiten in Erinnerung bleibt, war in etwa so ehrlich und nützlich wie ihre Doktorarbeit.



Wie kommst du darauf? Hast du dafür Besipiele?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2013)

jeamal schrieb:


> Wieso erfordet das zwingend eine  Vergangenheitsbetrachtung? Das hat doch mit seinem jetzigen Streben garnix zu tun oder wo besteht da der Zusammenhang?


 

Wenn ich beurteilen will, ob eine Person ihre Versprechen und ihr Streben (soweit als möglich) in die Tat umsetzt, dann kann ich mir wohl keine Bestrebungen angucken, die sich auf die Zukunft beziehen. Jedenfalls nicht solange ich keine Zeitmaschiene habe. Übereinstimmung von Aussagen und Handlungen lässt sich nur anhand von Handlungen beurteilen, die schon geschehen sind bzw. geschehen sein sollten (oder, in Fällen wie Gysi: nicht geschehen sein sollten).


----------



## jeamal (3. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich beurteilen will, ob eine Person ihre Versprechen und ihr Streben (soweit als möglich) in die Tat umsetzt, dann kann ich mir wohl keine Bestrebungen angucken, die sich auf die Zukunft beziehen. Jedenfalls nicht solange ich keine Zeitmaschiene habe. Übereinstimmung von Aussagen und Handlungen lässt sich nur anhand von Handlungen beurteilen, die schon geschehen sind bzw. geschehen sein sollten (oder, in Fällen wie Gysi: nicht geschehen sein sollten).


 
Sein Handeln äußert sich doch in der Form, dass er bestimmte Dinge anspricht und kritisiert. Das ganze mit dem Ziel, dass weitere Menschen darüber nachdenken und vieleicht auch mal darüber sprechen. Das ist wohl keine Handlung oder was?

Und wenn ich diese Ansprachen auf den Alltag beziehe, dann merke ich doch, dass er die Probleme (die durchaus bestehen) ehrlich und unverblümt anspricht, wie nur sehr wenige. Ob er nun mal Dreck am stecken hatte in einen anderen System vor 25 Jahren oder nicht, hat damit rein garnix zu tun. 

Aber ich lasse das mal hiermit gut sein, auf meine Äußerungen und Fragen wird sowieso nur zum Teil eingegangen. Diese Diskussion führt wiederum zu garnix und bewegt sich außerdem teilweise Off-Topic. 

Immer schön weiter machen, auf anderen Leuten Fehlern und deren Vergangenheiten rumhacken. Auf das das nächste Plagiat oder der nächste Skandal aufgedeckt wird und dann kann wieder munter weiter gelyncht werden. Bin echt gespannt was dann wieder das Ergebnis daraus ist.


----------

